# Durolux Absenkung funktioniert mehr als gut



## Alex de Large (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Absenkung meiner Durolux (180 mm/2009er Modell) macht locker 8 bis 9 cm statt der avisierten 4 cm. Die Gabel bleibt auch während der Fahrt unten (kommt also nicht schleichend nach oben). Der Restfederweg funktioniert einwandrei. Ebenso das Wiederhochfahren.

Muß ich mir jetzt sorgen machen (um die Kartusche), oder darf ich mich über ein besonders gelungenes Exemplar freuen  

P.S. fahre zur Zeit 8 bar unten und 3 bar oben bei 85 Kilo.


----------



## Talib (29. Dezember 2008)

Saubere Sache.

Ich persönlich frage mich ehr, woher die Leute plötzlich das 09er Modell haben, wo es das doch angeblich noch nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (29. Dezember 2008)

aus einem Komplettbike für 2009?







edit: nach 24 Stunden im abgesenkten Zustand ist die Gabel von 8,5 cm Absenkung auf 7,5 rausgekommen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir eine auf EBay geschossen, jedoch wars "nur" eine 2008er. Vom ersten Eindruck her bin ich mehr als begeistert, vor allem bei dem günstigem Preis und dass trotzdem ein recht hohes, qualitatives Niveau gehalten werden kann!

Zum Fahren bin ich noch nicht gekommen, zumindest nicht mit der Gabel, diese wird auch frühestens Ende 1. Quartal zum Einsatz kommen. Hatte jedoch schon ein wenig herumgetestet, ob soweit alles passt und wie es sich anfühlt, hatte die Gabel mit den Standardangaben aus dem "Quick-Manual" befüllt und mal die Absenkung getestet, siehe da, meine lässt sich auch um mehr als 4 cm versenken, ich glaube es waren locker um die 6-7cm.

Von Anfang an war ich jedoch kein bisschen darüber verunsichert, da ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe, dass die Absenkung stark variiert, je nach eingestelltem Setup, was mir natürlich entgegen kommt!


----------



## Alex de Large (2. Januar 2009)

Tja, da kann ich nur sagen, SR untertreibt "maßlos" 

30.12.2008 
10cm Absenkung





02.01.2009
10cm Absenkung (der Kabelbinder hat sich nicht einen mm bewegt)





Kurzer Druck auf den Remotehebel und der Federweg ist wieder da. Druck in der Kartusche wie gehabt.


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2009)

geil! ist das die 160mm oder die 180mm, wie hoch baut denn die gabel?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Januar 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> geil! ist das die 160mm oder die 180mm, wie hoch baut denn die gabel?





Alex de Large schrieb:


> Die Absenkung meiner Durolux (180 mm/2009er Modell) macht locker 8 bis 9 cm statt der avisierten 4 cm...



Die Einbauhöhe wurde auch schonmal irgendwo diskutiert, kann mich aber nichtmehr erinnern, bin aber der Meinung es waren um die 565mm


----------



## paradox (4. Januar 2009)

ups, grins, danke


----------



## PaulG (6. Januar 2009)

Gibt es schon eine Erklärung dafür?
Es gab schon einige die weniger Absenkung gemeldet haben.
http://www.besserbiken.at/bulletinboard.xml?vpID=203&boardid=8&topicid=1938&pp=0

Serienstreuung? Luftdruckabhängig? Unterschied 2008 und 2009 Modelle?

Wenn Alex Gabel ein Einzelfall ist: was ist da am inneren anders und kann man es bei anderen Gabeln so 'tunen'?
(Möchte Absenkung bis etwa 100mm haben, 160mm max würde reichen aber wenns mit 180mm Gabel geht)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Januar 2009)

Es ist vom Luftdruck abhängig.
In welches Bike willst du die Durolux reinhängen?


----------



## PaulG (7. Januar 2009)

Als mögliche Alternative für 36Talas ins 301. Probiere die Hinterbau auf 145-150mm zu bringen.

Kann mir aber noch nicht vorstellen wie das genau funktionieren soll bei Luftdruckabhängigkeit weil mir das Absenksystem noch nicht klar ist.

Was ich bis jetzt verstehe ist dass es 2 oder 3 Luftkammer gibt:
1. Die obere Luftkammer rechts. Also an der Dämpfungseite und getrennt vom Absenkungssystem. Antiwipp durch Low-speed Druckstufe Einstellung?
2. Linkerunterseite ist Positivkammer.
3. An der Linkerobenseite soll es laut 'juh' noch ein drittes Ventil unter dem Absenkknopf geben wird aber von anderen widersprochen. (Floating Piston für 'lineare' Kennlinie? Einfluss auf Absenksystem?)  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336438


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (7. Januar 2009)

> An der Linkerobenseite soll es laut 'juh' noch ein drittes Ventil unter dem Absenkknopf geben wird aber von anderen widersprochen.



jop - dachte ich mal. is aber nix... sind 2 ventile und das wars.
der absenkmechanismus sieht, wenn man die kappe, in die der zug geht, wegmacht, einem ventil ähnlich.


----------



## PaulG (7. Januar 2009)

Danke juh, dann wird es wieder etwas einfacher.

Also phonedetector, AlexdeLarge und juh:
ändert sich bei euch die Absenkung bei Druckänderung in der Positivkammer oder bekommt ihr mehr Absenkung bei niedrige Druck in die rechte/obere Luftkammer?

Habe jetzt auch das 2009 Instruction Manual gefunden:



> Beachten Sie bitte, dass die Gabeln der Baureihe DUROLUX, DURO FR20 und DURO nicht für das Freeride-, Downhill- oder Slopestyle-Fahren ausgelegt sind. Sie eignen sich für keinerlei Drops!



180mm Federgabel mit 11/8 Stahl oder 1.5 Alu Shaft nur freigegeben für AM/Enduro und womit man nicht droppen darf? 



> Bei der Einstellung des Federwegs wird Luft von einer Luftkammer in die andere gepumpt.



Also doch zwei Luftkammer an der linken Seite die man aber über einem Ventil befüllt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Januar 2009)

Die sind halt sehr vorsichtig wegen dem Einsatzzweck...
Die Pike ist auch keine FR Gabel und nicht für Drops freigegeben und trotzdem wird sie ständig vergewaltigt, für Street hergenommen etc. und steckt dies weg...

Die 66 soll man auch nicht für Dirtjump hernehmen, steht zumindest drauf 

Wie gesagt, die sind übervorsichtig, sicher ist die Durolux nicht so stabil wie eine 66 aber die kann sicher einiges ab, die Sherman damals hatte ca. 100g weniger auf den Rippen und war vollkommen FR tauglich, bei gleichem Federweg etc...


----------



## juh (7. Januar 2009)

PaulG schrieb:
			
		

> ändert sich bei euch die Absenkung bei Druckänderung in der Positivkammer oder bekommt ihr mehr Absenkung bei niedrige Druck in die rechte/obere Luftkammer?



bei weniger druck in der hauptkammer geht die absenkung auf jeden fall besser. wies mit der druckstufe aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



			
				pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, die sind übervorsichtig, sicher ist die Durolux nicht so stabil wie eine 66 aber die kann sicher einiges ab


ich glaub einfach, dass suntour sich absichern will, falls jemandem im richtig(!) groben einsatz eine gabel knackt und der sich auf freigaben beruft. freeride kann man ja durchaus verschieden interpretieren - vom härteren tourenfahren bis springen und droppen, dass einem schwindelig wird...
meine durolux hält auch parkfahren mit downhill und mittlere drops aus, ohne dass ich an der stabilität zweifel. das ding hat 35mm-standrohre, nach knappen 5 monaten im einsatz - und ich fahre nicht wenig - hat mir lediglich das selbstständige lösen des linken topcaps und der befestigungsschrauben des castings (allerdings, nachdem ich das abgeschraubt hatte) kurze zweifel eingejagt. die hat dann aber mittelfestes loctite wieder behoben. 
im "normalen", also moderaten freeride-einsatz ohne fiese flatdrops aus 3 metern würde ich mir da keine sorgen machen. 
was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann - aber das auch bei gabeln vieler anderer hersteller und auch rahmen - ist, dass bei einem sturz, wo das rad dumm irgendwo einschlägt, beulen oder risse entstehen können. dieses risiko muss man tragen - entweder sauber fahren und nicht stürzen oder nach großen einschlägen einmal sorgfältig den blick übers rad wandern lassen...


----------



## Alex de Large (7. Januar 2009)

PaulG schrieb:


> Also doch zwei Luftkammer an der linken Seite die man aber über einem Ventil befüllt.



.....................davon gehe ich aus.

Kann es sein, daß die (zweite) Ausgleichskammer der neuen 2009er Kartusche im linken Holm ein etwas größeres Volumen bekommen hat?


----------



## PaulG (9. Januar 2009)

> bei weniger druck in der hauptkammer geht die absenkung auf jeden fall besser. wies mit der druckstufe aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



@juh: wie ändert sich die Absenkung deiner Gabel (2008-er mit 2009 Kartusche?) wenn du zB die Einstellung von Alex verwendest?
(8 bar unten und 3 bar oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (12. Januar 2009)

bei meiner gabel beträgt die Absenkung max. 4cm, geht aufs Verrecken nicht weiter runter. etwas mehr fände ich auch hilfreich...
... und das hat sicher nichts mit dem Befülldruck zu tun, wieso auch, das system arbeitet doch einfach mit zwei Luftkammenr, zu dneen man halt mit dem Hebel den "Durchlass" öffnet...


----------



## PaulG (12. Januar 2009)

@Daniel: probier mal ob und wie die Absenkung sich ändert wenn du die Druck herunterlast an der rechten (oben) Seite. 
Welche Kartusche (2008 oder 2009) und Gabellänge (160-er oder 180-er) hast du? 
Danke


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Januar 2009)

In der Luftkartusche soll eine Stahlfeder eingebaut sein, die "regelt" wie weit die Gabel abgesenkt werden kann. Kann man sicherlich über die Länge dieser Feder beeinflussen, aber die Luftkartusche zu öffnen soll nicht ganz einfach sein! Ist eben sehr empfindlich. Wenn man da eine Dichtfläche beschädigt ist Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Januar 2009)

Stahlfeder 

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo im Netz ne Explosionszeichnung von der Gabel oder der Kartusche?


----------



## esmirald_h (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/cu...&filename=exploded-view-SF8-DUROLUX-20-TS.pdf


----------



## esmirald_h (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/cu...0&filename=exploded-view-SF9DUROLUX-20QLC.pdf


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Januar 2009)

?


----------



## axxis (13. Januar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> ?



Erlauben kein Hotlinking. Adresse kopieren und in neuem Fenster aufrufen.


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Januar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## juh (13. Januar 2009)

ich hab eben nachgemessen:
einbauhöhe 180er: 565mm, komplett abgesenkt 520mm.
die absenkung geht leichter (nicht weiter!), wenn man einen niedrigeren druck fährt.
ich müsste nochmal nachschauen, welche drücke ich genau fahre, aber wenn meine erinnerung stimmt, sinds in der hauptkammer 7,5bar, in der druckstufe 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulG (13. Januar 2009)

Bitte juh, senk mal die Druckstufe! Was passiert bei dir mit der Absenkung?


----------



## PaulG (15. Januar 2009)

@Daniel12, juh, phonedetector, AlexdeLarge:
Schade dass ihr das nicht mal probieren willt.
Ich kenne jemand hier im Forum die das schon bemerkt hat mit seiner Durolux deshalb dass ich es euch fragte.
Wenn es so funktionieren würde kann man die niedrigere Druckstufe, wenn gewünscht, warscheinlich entgegentreten mit höhere Ölviskosität. 

(Bei mindestens 6 cm Absenkung würde ich mir die 180-er kaufen anders die 160-er, deshalb ist die Frage/Bitte für mich wichtig.)


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt mal in der oberen Kammer (Druckstufe) den Druck verändert.

Wenn ich von 3 bar ausgehend den Druck verringere, ändert sich an der Absenkung gar nix. Wenn ich den Druck stufenweise erhöhe (hab bis 6 bar ausprobiert) behalte ich immer noch mindestens 8 cm Absenkung. Wenn überhaupt, verschlechtert sich die Absenkung also nur minimal.

Ich habe die Pumpe mit Manometer mal drangelassen. Wenn ich bei 5 bar die Absenkung betätige, steigt der Druck auf ca . 6,5 bar (aus diesem Grund will ich die Absenkung nicht mit 8 bar Anfangsdruck ausprobieren ). Wenn ich die Gabel dann wieder ausfahre, sinkt der Druck in der Kammer auf den Ausgangswert.

Bin gespannt, welche Schlüsse die Experten jetzt aus diesen Daten ziehen werden.

Hab ich jetzt Glück gehabt, oder muß ich mir Sorgen um die Gabel machen?


----------



## PaulG (15. Januar 2009)

Na, danke für deine Mühe.  Ich verstehe es auch nicht, würde aber sagen: Glück gehabt und dich freuen! 
Für mich ist eines jedenfalls klar: kein 180-er.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Stahlfeder
> 
> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo im Netz ne Explosionszeichnung von der Gabel oder der Kartusche?



Wg.: Stahlfeder

Also die Feder in der Luftkartusche dient nicht zum Federn sondern sie begrenzt die Absenkung. Mit einer längeren oder kürzeren Feder kann man die Gabel weiter oder weniger weit absenken. Wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich leider auch nicht!
Habe nur in einem anderen Forum gelesen, daß es so ist!


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Januar 2009)

wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, warum sollte Suntour die Absenkung auf 40 mm begrenzen, wenn ohne weiteres 80 mm realisierbar sind.

Eine funktionierende Absenkung von 80mm ist doch ein schlagendes Verkaufsargument gegenüber dem Wettbewerb.

Ich verstehs immer noch nicht.


----------



## PaulG (15. Januar 2009)

08.12.2008 schrieb keinewerbung im Durolux setup Fred:


> kann man die 120-160mm Gabel auf 180mm aufbocken... denn ich brauch normal nicht mehr als 160mm es sei denn ich bin mal im Park.. dann wäre es super wenn man 180mm rausholen kann... 120mm brauch ich als Kletterhilfe.





> Nein leider geht das nicht. Die "Traveladjust" Kartuschen sind in sich geschlossen und funktionieren grundlegen anderst wie z.B. eine Epicon Kartusche die man mit Spacern umbauen kann.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> SR SUNTOUR



*'Durolux'*, das neue Mysterium für Männer...
Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen Sie die Packungsbeilage und fragen Sie Ihren Bikeladen oder Servicecenter.
.
.


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kann uns ja der Meister dieses Unterforums erleuchten!


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, warum sollte Suntour die Absenkung auf 40 mm begrenzen, wenn ohne weiteres 80 mm realisierbar sind.
> 
> Eine funktionierende Absenkung von 80mm ist doch ein schlagendes Verkaufsargument gegenüber dem Wettbewerb.
> 
> Ich verstehs immer noch nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Kann in diesem Herstellerforum der Hersteller mal was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. Januar 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Kann in diesem Herstellerforum der Hersteller mal was dazu sagen?



Hi,

So nun dann auch mal der Hersteller zu diesem Thema, nachdem ja schon so viel Diskutiert wurde.

Laut unserer Ingenieure ist eine Absenkung von mehr als 140mm durchaus möglich. Dies ist aber nur dann möglich, wenn der Druck der Hauptkammer gering gehalten wird. Bei einem Druck von 7 bar sollte bei 140mm Schluss sein. Die Angabe des Absenkungsbereiches 180-140mm oder 160-120mm wird unter Voraussetzung von einem Standarddruck von ca. 7bar und einem Fahrergewicht von 85 Kilo gemacht. 

Beste Güße

SR Suntour


----------



## PaulG (26. Januar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Die Absenkung meiner Durolux (180 mm/2009er Modell) macht locker 8 bis 9 cm statt der avisierten 4 cm. ...
> P.S. fahre zur Zeit 8 bar unten und 3 bar oben bei 85 Kilo.



Danke Suntour, verstehe Alex' Gabel aber noch immer nicht...


.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Januar 2009)

Nun sind wir also genau so schlau wie vorher!! Meine Durolux läßt sich nur ca. 40 mm absenken. Aber ich denke das reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn ich mehr Absenkung brauche, habe ich vermutlich die falsche Gabel oder das falsche Rad!! Bei mehr Absenkung verändert sich die Geometrie auf jeden Fall deutlich zum Nachteil. Bei der Durolux hat man schließlich auch im abgesenkten Zustand immer noch eine Gabel mit reichlich Federweg und voller Funktion und nicht eine Marzocchi mit nur noch 3 cm Restfederweg.
Ich würde mir vielmehr eine oder 2 Zwischenstufen wünschen. Jetzt kann ich im Prinzip nur zwischen 140 und 180 mm wechseln, da die Gabel beim Anheben immer auf vollen Federweg ausfährt. Ich würde beispielsweise nur von 140 auf 160 anheben und nur im heftigen Downhill den vollen Federweg nutzen. Evtl. würde eine Skala auf dem Tauchrohr helfen. Damit hat man während der Fahrt einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Alex de Large (27. Januar 2009)

Einfach nach 2 cm Absenkung den Schalter loslassen. Wo ist das Problem? Dafür braucht man doch keine (häßliche) Skala.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (27. Januar 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nun sind wir also genau so schlau wie vorher!! Meine Durolux läßt sich nur ca. 40 mm absenken. Aber ich denke das reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn ich mehr Absenkung brauche, habe ich vermutlich die falsche Gabel oder das falsche Rad!! Bei mehr Absenkung verändert sich die Geometrie auf jeden Fall deutlich zum Nachteil. Bei der Durolux hat man schließlich auch im abgesenkten Zustand immer noch eine Gabel mit reichlich Federweg und voller Funktion und nicht eine Marzocchi mit nur noch 3 cm Restfederweg.
> Ich würde mir vielmehr eine oder 2 Zwischenstufen wünschen. Jetzt kann ich im Prinzip nur zwischen 140 und 180 mm wechseln, da die Gabel beim Anheben immer auf vollen Federweg ausfährt. Ich würde beispielsweise nur von 140 auf 160 anheben und nur im heftigen Downhill den vollen Federweg nutzen. Evtl. würde eine Skala auf dem Tauchrohr helfen. Damit hat man während der Fahrt einen Anhaltspunkt.



Hi Scott Bussi,

Vielen Dank für deinen guten Beitrag und das konstruktive Feedback. Ich werde das im Hinterkopf behalten und bei unseren nächsten Produktmeetings mit unseren R&D Jungs bequatschen. Ich finde die Idee ganz gut. 

Die Sachen mit der Skala auf dem Standrohr (ich denke das du das gemeint hast und nicht das Tauchrohr) ist ein bisschen kompliziert. Wir würden das liebendgerne machen (und nicht nur wir!) aber leider ist es so, dass Rock Shox da ein Patent drauf hat. Bevor das nicht ausläuft dürfen wir da nichts machen. Aber wir suchen nach anderen Lösungsansätzen.

Beste Grüße

SR Suntour


----------



## Alex de Large (27. Januar 2009)

Dann bleibts halt ungeklärt. Ich werde mich weiter an meiner Gabel erfreuen und hoffen, daß die große Absenkung kein Zeichen für einen Defekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2009)

wenn schon keine Skala, dann zumindest ein SAG O-Ring.

gruß ollo

PS: ein Patent auf eine Skala.......unglaublich  was es alles gibt, also bloß nichts mit dem Edding auf die Tauchrohre schreiben, sonst ist es eine Patentrechtsverletzung


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (27. Januar 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn schon keine Skala, dann zumindest ein SAG O-Ring.
> 
> gruß ollo
> 
> PS: ein Patent auf eine Skala.......unglaublich  was es alles gibt, also bloß nichts mit dem Edding auf die Tauchrohre schreiben, sonst ist es eine Patentrechtsverletzung



Richtig!

Gruss

SR Suntour

P.S. aber nen O-Ring kannst du dir bestimmt drauf malen, da hat keiner was dagegen!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Einfach nach 2 cm Absenkung den Schalter loslassen. Wo ist das Problem? Dafür braucht man doch keine (häßliche) Skala.



Hi Alex, im Stand ist das sicher kein Problem, aber wenn ich bei einer Steigung die Gabel im Fahren absenke und dann auf dem Berg wieder die Gabel, durch Vorderrad lupfen, ausfedern will, federt sie nunmal voll aus und nicht blos bis 160mm! Da kann ich den Hebel so schnell loslassen wie ich will!!
Wenn ich dann bei belasteter Gabel wieder den Hebel drücke sackt sie entweder bis 140 oder 145 oder 150 oder ... ab. Wie willst Du das kontrolliert abschätzen??


----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...




dann male ich gleich mehrer drauf und schreib halt Buchstaben daneben, eine  ABC Multi O-Ring Skala......ich denk ich werde Sie als schon mal als Gebrauchsmuster eintragen lassen 

Spaß an die Seite, so ein O-Ring ist eine feine Sache, ich weiß geht auch mit Kabelbinder, schöner, sorry Hochwertiger .....sieht es mit O-Ring aus......

gruß ollo


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (28. Januar 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> dann male ich gleich mehrer drauf und schreib halt Buchstaben daneben, eine  ABC Multi O-Ring Skala......ich denk ich werde Sie als schon mal als Gebrauchsmuster eintragen lassen
> 
> Spaß an die Seite, so ein O-Ring ist eine feine Sache, ich weiß geht auch mit Kabelbinder, schöner, sorry Hochwertiger .....sieht es mit O-Ring aus......
> 
> gruß ollo



Hi Ollo,

da stimme ich dir zu!

Mal sehen ob wir das irgendwann mal hinbekommen. Ich behalts im Hinterkopf.

Gruss

SR Suntour


----------



## keinewerbung (6. Februar 2009)

servus... so nun hab ich nen neuen rahmen und weis immer noch nicht welches modell ich nehmen soll! verflixt! 180mm wären gut bergab/park und passen besser um rahmen Ghost Northshore 2007... aber ich brauch halt 120 mindestens zum klettern!!! eigentlich wären mir mehr, lieber (wie die ETA Teile von Marzocchi).... ABER ich bin ja sehr leicht (70Kg)... könnt ich da glück haben und die gabel lässt sich mehr absenken??? wie bei einigen hier anscheindent der Fall... 

sers

ach ja. gibts im mitte ende März die 09er gabeln... da bin ich wieder im lande und brauch eine!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (6. Februar 2009)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> servus... so nun hab ich nen neuen rahmen und weis immer noch nicht welches modell ich nehmen soll! verflixt! 180mm wären gut bergab/park und passen besser um rahmen Ghost Northshore 2007... aber ich brauch halt 120 mindestens zum klettern!!! eigentlich wären mir mehr, lieber (wie die ETA Teile von Marzocchi).... ABER ich bin ja sehr leicht (70Kg)... könnt ich da glück haben und die gabel lässt sich mehr absenken??? wie bei einigen hier anscheindent der Fall...
> 
> sers
> 
> ach ja. gibts im mitte ende März die 09er gabeln... da bin ich wieder im lande und brauch eine!



Hi,

Mitte März sollte sie auf Lager sein. Wiener Bike Parts bekommt in drei Wochen 120-160mm Durolux mit Qloc Achse.

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## Manfred S (10. Februar 2009)

das ist endlich mal ein Wort!
Vielleicht kommt dann endlich meine neue Gabel!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

Scheint ja ne gut funktionierende Gabel zu sein. Wird bei dem Gewicht immer interessanter für meinen Light-Downhiller, bei dem ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 180mm brauche, vorallem weil ich im Flachland lebe.
Ist zufällig eine 200mm Version mit Luft (evtl.  sogar Single Crown wie die Travis) geplant?
Ansonsten gefällt mir die Kundennähe hier. Werde wohl mal versuchen an eine 2009er dranzukommen.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (10. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne gut funktionierende Gabel zu sein. Wird bei dem Gewicht immer interessanter für meinen Light-Downhiller, bei dem ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 180mm brauche, vorallem weil ich im Flachland lebe.
> Ist zufällig eine 200mm Version mit Luft (evtl.  sogar Single Crown wie die Travis) geplant?
> Ansonsten gefällt mir die Kundennähe hier. Werde wohl mal versuchen an eine 2009er dranzukommen.



Hallo, 

Nein, im Moment ist in diese Richtung noch nichts geplant.

Beste Grüße

SR Suntour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Februar 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein, im Moment ist in diese Richtung noch nichts geplant.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch gut so!
200mm in einer Singlecrown Gabel brauchts nicht... Ich fahre zwar eine 203mm Travis SingleCrown in einem meiner Bikes (ich mag keine Doppelbrücken, wegen Lenkeinschlag und auch die Optik sagt mir nicht zu!) und habe auch nicht vor diese auszutauschen, doch dieses Bike dient lediglich den paar wenigen Bikeparkbesuchen, die ich innerhalb einer Saison absolviere. Die Gabel baut gut 600mm hoch, wenn nicht noch höher, liegt aber auch an dem "reverse arch", dieses soll nicht ans Unterrohr knallen, bei voller Komprimierung, in diesem einen Bike finde ich die Bauhöhe auch O.K. und ich benötige dort auch einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel, doch ich wünsche mir nicht solch eine Bauhöhe in einem Tourenfreerider, der über mehrere Kilometer bewegt werden will, ob in der Ebene oder bergauf!


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2009)

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal kurz einklinken. 

von was ist nun abhängig, wie weit man die gabel absenken kann? vom luftdruck? wenn ja, heisst mehr druck weniger absenkung? die beiträge waren etwas missverständlich.

ab wann sind denn die 140-180er modelle mit qloc verfügbar? habe sie noch nirgends gesehen.

stimmt das gewicht von ca. 2300g? ich hab schon in shops was von über 2600g gelesen


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Februar 2009)

Die (niedrigen) Gewichtsangaben sind nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Meine 180er wiegt mit 21cm Schaft 2515 Gramm.

Die Achse schlägt mit 84 Gramm und der Schalter zur Höhenverstellung incl. Zug mit ca. 30 Gramm zusätzlich zu Buche.


----------



## Felger (18. Februar 2009)

und die 160er version?


----------



## Alex de Large (19. Februar 2009)

Dürfte das gleiche wiegen, da ja nur die Kartusche anders ist.

nochmal zum Thema Absenkung:

nach jetzt gut 4 Wochen wollt die Gabel heute nicht mehr unter 140 mm traveln.

Kurz den Luftdruck gecheckt und oben 0,5 bar (auf 3,5) nachgepumpt und schon hatte ich wieder 100mm Absenkung zur Verfügung. Scheint also tatsächlich mit den verschiedenen Drucken in den beiden Luftkammern der Lartusche zusammenzuhängen.


----------



## Pepepower (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Durolux Modell 2009 jetzt erhalten und eingebaut.
Erster Eindruck war, die Funktion der Gabel ist sehr bescheiden.
Dann habe ich das Dämpfungsöl gewechselt und 2,5er eingefüllt und ich habe die Schaumstoffringe unter den Dichtungen mit Gabelöl getränkt.
Und siehe da die Gabel arbeitet mehr als nur gut, ich behaupte jetzt ganz frech das die Gabel besser arbeitet wie meine 66SL ATA die ich einige Zeit hatte.

Ach übrigens funktioniert bei mir die Absenkung auch mehr als gut, und zwar kann ich die Gabel um 100mm auf 80mm absenken und das stufenlos, ist doch geil oder?
Es handelt sich um eine Durolux mit 140-180mm, aber wie gesagt kann ich die Gabel bis auf 80mm absenken.

Ich hatte mich übrigens für Diese Gabel entschieden weil ich von dem Service den Suntour bieten begeistert bin.

Hier noch zwei Bilder von der Absenkung:









Gruß Pepe


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Februar 2009)

Wo hast Du bestellt?


----------



## Pepepower (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Gabel bei Ebay gekauft.
Es war ein Sofortkaufangebot für 299,-Eur und ich habe mich mit dem Anbieter auf 280,-Eur geeinigt.
War übrigens ein Bike-Händler und deshalb habe ich die Gabel mit normaler Rechnung und Garantie zugeschickt bekommen.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## kletteraffe (20. Februar 2009)

280 für ne 09er - seeeeeehr ungewöhnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Februar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Kurz den Luftdruck gecheckt und oben 0,5 bar (auf 3,5) nachgepumpt und schon hatte ich wieder 100mm Absenkung zur Verfügung. Scheint also tatsächlich mit den verschiedenen Drucken in den beiden Luftkammern der Lartusche zusammenzuhängen.



Verschlechtert sich dann nicht auch das Ansprechverhalten???
Meine geht nur auf die 4cm  pech gehabt

Das mit dem 2,5er Öl würd ich auch gern mal testen.....hab nur noch keine Gabel soweit zerlegt.


----------



## PaulG (21. Februar 2009)

@Pepepower: war deine 100mm Absenkung auch schon möglich vor dem 2,5W Ölwechsel ?
Welche Druck hast im obere Kammer und gibt es bei dir (wie bei Alex) auch eine sehr abrupte Übergang in Absenkmöglichkeit bei Druckänderung? 
@Alex de Large: Welche Ölviskosität hast du drin?


----------



## Pepepower (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

erstens, meine Gabel ist wirklich schon eine 2009er und das ich nicht mehr bezahlen musste freut mich natürlich auch.

Die Absenkung war schon immer so, hat also nichts mit dem Ölwechsel zu tun.
Ich fahre oben ca. 2,5bar und unten ca. 7bar Luftdruck.
Eine Luftdruckänderung in der oberen Luftkammer ändert bei mir nichts an der Absenkung.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das wenn ich die untere Kammer aufpumpe und das Farrad dafür auf den Kopf stelle, dann ist bei mir der Remote-Hebel gedrückt.
Vielleicht liegt das mit der Absenkung ja daran.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## Alex de Large (21. Februar 2009)

@epepower

hat Deine schon die Schnellspannerachse? Falls nein, möchte ich behaupten, daß wir die gleiche Gabel zum gleichen Preis beim selben Händler gekauft haben


----------



## Pepepower (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ja meine ist auch ohne Schnellspannachse.
Viel Spaß mit der Gabel.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2009)

nabend...

wie funktioniert das genau mit dem tausch des öl´s ?
habe sowas in der art noch nie gemacht

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Februar 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Ist aber gar nicht so schwer.
> Luft in der Dämpfung ablassen, Kartusche unten (Zugstufenversteller) losschrauben, dann oben auf der Gabelbrücke die große Verschraubung (ist das obere Ende der Dämpferkartusche) vorsichtig herausschrauben.
> Die Kartusche in Höhe der unteren Verschraubung vorsichtig in einen Schraubstock mit Kunststoffbacken einspannen und oben den Verschlußstopfen herausschrauben.
> Öl ausschütten und dünneres einfüllen(fahre z.Zt. 2,5er).
> ...



Habe ich einfach mal aus einem anderen Durolux-Fred kopiert, geht wirklich ganz einfach.


----------



## aynis82 (22. Februar 2009)

vielen dank @ baumschubser

zwei dinge noch: wieviel ml öl muss danach wieder rein gekippt werden ?
und so ein öl kriegt man doch sicherlich im kfz-zubehör handel oder so wa ?

aynis82


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Februar 2009)

Ölmenge 60 ml, gibt's auf alle Fälle im Motorradladen, einfach nach Gabelöl fragen (ich wurde gleich gefragt, ob's denn fürs MTB sei...)


----------



## aynis82 (22. Februar 2009)

danke

aynis82


----------



## Pepepower (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei mir ja auch das Öl gewechselt und bei mir waren ab Werk ca.75 ml Öl eingefüllt.
Da ich hier gelesen hatte das nur 60ml in die Durolux kommen, habe ich auch nur 60ml eingefüllt, aber damit hatte ich auf den letzten 10-15mm Federweg keine Druckstufendämpfung mehr und auch die Zugstufendämfung war in diesem Bereich nicht wirksam.
Dann habe ich wieder 75ml Öl eingefüllt und siehe da die Gabel und die Dämfung funktionieren wieder einwandfrei.

Das wollte ich nur mal erwähnen.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

sagt mal, liegt es an mir oder dem manual? ich lese mich grade mal in die durolux bedienungsanleitung ein. auf seite 8, egal in welcher sprache, steht, dass das + ventil am unteren ende des rechten tauchrohres wäre. in fahrtrichtung gesehen, wie man es normal macht, ist es doch aber das linke? oder? denn bei den VVC einstellungen schreiben sie ja wieder, dass es sich um das rechte standrohr handelt.

wenn ich das so richtig sehe (in fahrtrichtung) dann ist links unten die luftfeder, links oben die einstellung des federwegs, rechts oben die VVC dämpfungseinstellung und rechts unten dann die zugstufe. 

"tuningmaßnahmen" mit dünnerem öl wären dann also allesamt auf der (in fahrtrichtung) rechten seite durchzuführen? oder lohnt es sich, auch unten links am + ventil aufzuschrauben und in das linke casting etwas öl rein zu geben. wenn ja wie viel, ich nehme mal an man nimmt 15w für die schmierung?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ...oder lohnt es sich, auch unten links am + ventil aufzuschrauben und in das linke casting etwas Ã¶l rein zu geben. wenn ja wie viel, ich nehme mal an man nimmt 15w fÃ¼r die schmierung?



NatÃ¼rlich lohnt es sich auf beiden Seiten.
Am besten ist 5er MotorenÃ¶l, hat bei der Travis und der Sherman bisher nicht geschadet und sogut wie alle, die selbst an einer Manitou Schrauben, nehmen 5er MotorenÃ¶l.

Wenn du die Deluxe Variante willst, besorg dir Float Fluid (je Kanister 25â¬).

Die Menge variiert je nach vorlieben zwischen 5 - 20ml. Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde so ca. 10ml pro Seite reingeben, hat bei der 150er und 170er Sherman auch gut gefunzt. Umso mehr man reingibt, umso progressiver kann die Gabel werden...


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

naja, also duro wartung naxh dem sherman prinzip durchzuführen halte ich für etwas gewagt 
hast du es bei dir so gemacht? wie gut bekommt man denn den zugstufenkolben wieder verschraubt? castings ein stück abziehen und öl rein kippen oder die kolbenstangen etwas reindrücken und dann die castings zum verschrauben wieder aufschieben?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Februar 2009)

Habe bisher noch garnichts an der Gabel gemacht, sie liegt noch absolut Jungfräulich im Karton und wartet auf die vermählung mit dem Rahmen, welcher erst März-April kommt...

Wieso hältst du es für gewagt die Gabel nach dem Sherman Prinzip zu warten, zumindest was das Schmieröl angeht?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> sagt mal, liegt es an mir oder dem manual? ich lese mich grade mal in die durolux bedienungsanleitung ein. auf seite 8, egal in welcher sprache, steht, dass das + ventil am unteren ende des rechten tauchrohres wäre. in fahrtrichtung gesehen, wie man es normal macht, ist es doch aber das linke? oder? denn bei den VVC einstellungen schreiben sie ja wieder, dass es sich um das rechte standrohr handelt.
> 
> wenn ich das so richtig sehe (in fahrtrichtung) dann ist links unten die luftfeder, links oben die einstellung des federwegs, rechts oben die VVC dämpfungseinstellung und rechts unten dann die zugstufe.
> 
> "tuningmaßnahmen" mit dünnerem öl wären dann also allesamt auf der (in fahrtrichtung) rechten seite durchzuführen? oder lohnt es sich, auch unten links am + ventil aufzuschrauben und in das linke casting etwas öl rein zu geben. wenn ja wie viel, ich nehme mal an man nimmt 15w für die schmierung?



Hallo,

Naja eigentlich steht da ja nur, dass sich das Ventil am unteren Ende des Tauchrohres befindet. Wenn du dir die Erklärung der Gabel auf der 2. Seite anschaust, da wirds genau erklärt welche Funktionen wo liegen. Die Nummer 4 ist als Ventil gekennzeichnet. Da kommt die Luft rein. Wo das VVC Ventil liegt wird auf Seite 12 genauer beschrieben (mit Abbildung).

Nichtsdestotrotz werden wir deinen Beitrag aufnehmen und beim nächsten update der Anleitung berücksichtingen um die ganze Sache noch genauer zu machen.

Beste Grüße

SR Suntour

P.S. Ein wenig Öl (10 - 20 ml) ins Unterteil gefüllt schadet nie. Vorher aber alles altes Fett raus und dann 2,5W rein. Auf jede Seite. funzt wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich steht da ja nur, dass sich das Ventil am unteren Ende des Tauchrohres befindet. Wenn du dir die Erklärung der Gabel auf der 2. Seite anschaust, da wirds genau erklärt welche Funktionen wo liegen. Die Nummer 4 ist als Ventil gekennzeichnet. Da kommt die Luft rein. Wo das VVC Ventil liegt wird auf Seite 12 genauer beschrieben (mit Abbildung).



ja, aber im pdf aufm bildschirm kommt man vom vielen scrollen noch viel mehr durcheinander da hab ich mich dann doch lieber aufn gesunden menschenverstand verlassen und da war die beschreibung eben nicht ganz schlüssig für mich




> P.S. Ein wenig Öl (10 - 20 ml) ins Unterteil gefüllt schadet nie. Vorher aber alles altes Fett raus und dann 2,5W rein. Auf jede Seite. funzt wirklich gut.


 2,5w ist ziemlich dünn, das wundert mich wirklich dass man das hier an der stelle verwendet. aber gut, jede gabel funktioniert anderes.


@phone
halte es für gewagt weil eben - wie man oben sieht - jede gabel anders arbeitet und sowohl ölmengen wie viskositäten nicht 1:1 übertragbar sind


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> [email protected]
> halte es für gewagt weil eben - wie man oben sieht - jede gabel anders arbeitet und sowohl ölmengen wie viskositäten nicht 1:1 übertragbar sind



Come on, it´s not Rocket Science!


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Come on, it´s not Rocket Science!



nein, aber wie viel ein paar ml zu viel oder zu wenig öl ausmachen können, kann man ja hier häufig genug nachlesen, bspw bei den RS gabel wo das dämpfungsöl hin und wieder in die tauchrohre durchsickert, den federweg begrenzt und die dämpfung nicht mehr geht. daher sollte man schon auf die jeweiligen gabelspezifika achten


----------



## BurnInHell (25. Februar 2009)

1)Was bringt eigentlich das Tuning der Zugstufenkartusche mit dünnerem Öl? Verändert man damit den Verstellbereich der Zugstufe? 

2)Man liest ja hier im Thread sowas wie "Out of the Box: Mist - mit dünnerem Öl in der ZS-Kartusche besser als alles andere". Basiert diese Aussage dann darauf, dass die Zugstufe original in einem unsinnigen Bereich einzustellen ist?

3)Kann man die Kartusche bei stehendem Rad (Gabel im Rahmen und Rad in der Gabel) ausbauen? Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass es ein 15min Job ist.

4) Fährt jemand schon eine aktuelle TS-9 mit QLOC? Die 180er Variante gibt es ja seit kurzem bei GoCycle. (Sonst noch wo?) Da ja Suntour seine Gabeln andauernd anpasst und die Bezeichnungen nicht laufend ändert, wär es interessant, wenn jemand etwas über das aktuell verfügbare Modell sagen könnte (also nicht SF-8 mit neuer Kartusche oder SF-9 mit aktuellem Casting aber ohne QLOC). Mich würds jedenfalls brennend interessieren, da ich mich schon für eine Durolux TS-9 mit QLOC in 180mm entschieden habe, aber über diese hab ich glaub ich hier im Forum noch nichts lesen können.


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

über die 2009er wirst auch nix lesen können, die gibt es ja quasi erst seit jetzt. Ich hab mir meine bestellt, hoffe die kommt bald   sobald ich sie habe werde ich ausführlichst berichten! versprochen 

wegen der zustufe: der verstellbereich an sich wird durch das öltuning nicht verändert, dazu müsste man ja dran rumdremeln oder so. der verstellbereich wird durch das andere öl "verschoben" in richtung schnellere zugstufe, die bandbreite der einstellung, also das geschwindigkeitsdelta zwischen ganz schnell und ganz langsam bleibt in etwa vergleichbar, nur dass der geschwindigkeitsbereich in dem die gabel ausfedert sich ändert


----------



## MuniPunk (1. März 2009)

Pepepower schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe meine Durolux Modell 2009 jetzt erhalten und eingebaut.
> Erster Eindruck war, die Funktion der Gabel ist sehr bescheiden.
> ...



Hallo Pepepower !

Ich fahr seit einiger Zeit auch eine Durolux aus 2008. Da es eine der ersten war hab ich auch schon die Zugstufenkartusche über Suntour (super schneller Service !!!) austauschen lassen. Da die Gabel aber immer noch sehr störrisch reagiert, wär ich Dir mehr als dankbar wenn Du hier im Forum nochmal genauer erklären könntest wie du genau das Dämpfungsöl gewechselt und die Schaumstoffringe unter den Dichtungen mit Gabelöl getränkt hast. Eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wäre genial, da ich sowas noch nie selber gemacht habe. Und um jetzt ganz unverschämt zu werden würde mich auch noch interessieren wie man Öl in das Casting bekommt 
Ich freu mich über jeden Tipp der mir hilft meine Durolux etwas feinfühliger werden zulassen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Pepepower (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den Zugstufeneinsteller abgezogen, dann habe ich unten die zwei Schrauben rechts und links rausgedreht und habe das untere Gabelteil von den Standrohren abgezogen. Bei dem Gabelunterteil habe ich das viele Fett im Bereich der Schaumstoffringe abgeputzt. Da die Schaumstoffringe sehr locker sitzen, kann man sie sehr gut im eingebauten Zustand mit Gabelöl tränken, am besten mit einer Spritze, man kann die Ringe aber auch rausnehmen und in Öl einlegen und wieder einbauen. Dafür muss man evtl. die Dichtringe entfernen.
Die Dämpfungskartusche wird oben mit einer 27er Schlüsselweite gelöst und dann aus dem Standrohr gezogen, dann habe ich die Dämpfungskartusche oben mit dem 27er Schlüssel ( Nuss ) gehalten und unten mit ? Schlüsselweite aufgedreht. Dann habe ich nur noch das Öl ausgeschüttet ( bei mir waren ca.75ml eingefüllt ) und dann habe ich neues Gabelöl ( 2,5er ) eingefüllt.
Danach wird die Gabel in umgekehrter Reienfolge wieder zusammen gebaut und fertig.
Ach ja, ich hatte die Gabel nicht aus dem Rad ausgebaut, das geht auch so.

Ich hoffe das war gut genug erklärt. Wenn einer von Euch noch was hinzuzufügen hat, nur zu, es ist halt schwer zu erklären, ruckzuck vergisst man etwas.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## sharky (3. März 2009)

@pepe
danke, sehr gut verständlich erklärt. sobald ich meine dann mal irgendwann bekommen sollte, mach ich das dann auch gleich mal, wenn es so nen riesen unterschied macht

nur noch ein paar fragen:
- du hast 75ml 2,5w in die kartusche?
- wie viel öl welcher viskosität hast du denn unten in die castings gekippt?
- kriegt man den zugstufenkolben von unten wieder vernunftig verschraubt?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. März 2009)

Wenn eine Gabel getrenntes Schmier/Dämpferöl hat wie halt auch die Durolux, dann für die Schmierung kein dünnes sondern ein möglichst dickes Öl nehmen. 10 WT nehm ich immer. Manitou empfiehlt schlicht und ergreifend Motorenschmieröl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepepower (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe 75ml 2,5w Öl in die Kartusche, weil zum einen waren bei mir 75ml Öl in der Kartusche( zum Glück habe ich das alte Öl in einen Meßbecher ausgegossen )und ich hatte erst 60ml Öl eingefüllt, aber die Gabel hatte damit beim einfedern auf den letzten 10-15mm Federweg keine Dämpfung, deshalb habe ich dann auf 75ml erhöht.
Obwohl ja angeblich nur 60ml Öl reinsollen, vielleicht ist das ja der Grund warum einige von ständigen Durchschlägen sprechen, oder das ihnen die Gabel zu linear ist.

Schmieröl habe ich bis jetzt noch keins ins Casting eingefüllt, weil die Gabel bis jetzt super anspricht, mach ich aber vielleicht noch,man sehen.

Der Zugstufenkolben hat sich beim ersten Versuch nicht sehr fest festschrauben lassen, ich habe die Schraube dann 2-3 mal wieder gelöst und auf einmal ist sie richtig fest geworden.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## sharky (3. März 2009)

@lord
eben jene vermutung bezüglich der viskosität hatte ich auch und ich hätte sogar das gute 15w reingeschüttet. aber u.a. der suntour service haben von 2,5w berichtet das sie rein haben. kommt mir aber auch etwas arg arg dünn vor... ich denk da hat man noch nen gewissen spielraum aber die menge sollte man doch etwas eingrenzen können


@pepe
das öl in den castings schmiert ja auch die abstreifer wenn man die gabel hin und wieder mal schräg hat. von daher hat es mehere vorteile, wenn man da öl drin hat. dass deine noch gut anspricht ist bei deinem rundumservice aber ja fast selbstverständlich


----------



## MuniPunk (3. März 2009)

@ Pepe

Hallo !

Vielen Dank, das Du die genaue Erklärung für das Gabeltuning der Durolux so schnell und vor allem verständlich hier ins Forum gestellt hast.
Freu mich schon auf´s basteln und vor allem auf eine noch besser ansprechende Durolux 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freistiler (4. März 2009)

Noch eine Frage zur Absenkung: Ist es möglich von Lenkerschalter auf Drehknopf an der Gabel umzurüsten. Sprich: Läßt sich die Fernbedienung vielleicht einfach abschrauben?


----------



## sharky (4. März 2009)

drehknopf nicht, per taster ja. surtre hat da ne sehr chice lösung:


----------



## Freistiler (4. März 2009)

Au ja, das wär' mein Ding! Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. März 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gabel getrenntes Schmier/Dämpferöl hat wie halt auch die Durolux, dann für die Schmierung kein dünnes sondern ein möglichst dickes Öl nehmen. 10 WT nehm ich immer. Manitou empfiehlt schlicht und ergreifend Motorenschmieröl.



Laut Mr. Sharkey ist das etwas gewagt... Ich selbst hab da keine Bedenken selbst herumzuprobieren, doch für die peniblen Leute (Achtung: nicht negativ gemeint!) ist das keine gute Idee, schließlich sollte man da aufpassen, was man tut...



sharky schrieb:


> drehknopf nicht, per taster ja. surtre hat da ne sehr chice lösung:



Wie genau hält die Abdeckung und wie genau funzt das? Habe die Gabel zwar hier liegen, doch schön verpackt in nem Karton und den Mechanismus fürs Klettern habe ich mir auch nur ganz kurz angesehen...

Der muss gedrückt werden, um die Gabel zu versenken, ebenso muss gedrückt werden, wenn sie wieder hochgelassen wird. In der unbelasteten Phase des Knoppes wandert dieser nach dem drücken wieder hoch, richtig? Klappt das gut mit dem Carbondrücker?


----------



## sharky (6. März 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Laut Mr. Sharkey ist das etwas gewagt... Ich selbst hab da keine Bedenken selbst herumzuprobieren, doch für die peniblen Leute (Achtung: nicht negativ gemeint!) ist das keine gute Idee, schließlich sollte man da aufpassen, was man tut...


gewagt ist relativ. bei der viskosität hat man sicher deutlich mehr spielraum als bei den mengen. wenn man zu dickes öl nimmt, merkt man das in der regel sehr sehr schnell 



> Wie genau hält die Abdeckung und wie genau funzt das? Habe die Gabel zwar hier liegen, doch schön verpackt in nem Karton und den Mechanismus fürs Klettern habe ich mir auch nur ganz kurz angesehen...


da ist ein decke als POM drunter der aufgeschraubt wird. im detail hab ich mir es noch nicht angesehen, wie er festgemacht wird un ob die carbonabdeckung ggf erst hinterher drauf kommt



> Der muss gedrückt werden, um die Gabel zu versenken, ebenso muss gedrückt werden, wenn sie wieder hochgelassen wird. In der unbelasteten Phase des Knoppes wandert dieser nach dem drücken wieder hoch, richtig? Klappt das gut mit dem Carbondrücker?


funktion richtig verstanden, laut surtre klappt es auch mit dem drücker. wieso auch nicht. macht ja auch nix anderes als der hebel, er bedient das ventil das die kammer öffnet


----------



## Freistiler (6. März 2009)

Ich schick Dir mal die PM von Surtre weiter, Phone Detector. Da ist's gut erklärt.


----------



## Up&Down (6. März 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem Carbon! Kann man Details dieser Lösung nicht mal offen hier posten? Ist doch sicher nicht hochgeheim, oder?


----------



## Surtre (6. März 2009)

Vielen Dank @all

Na gut, dann werde ich mal...

Der Knopf zum Auslösen der Absenkung an der Gabelkrone besteht aus POM und ist auf die Schubstange gepresst, die in der Kartusche die Absenkfunktion anlenkt. Unter der Carbonplatte, die auf den Knopf geklebt ist, befinden sich ein paar Löcher zur Gewichtseinsparung und als Werkzeugaufnahme zum Entfernen des Knopfes. 
Gedichtet ist das Ganze mit einem O-Ring.

Ganz ausgereift ist der Knopf noch nicht. Dafür, dass ich die komplette Absenkung mangels Verwendungsmöglichkeit eigentlich rauswerfen wollte, nehme ich es aber in Kauf.
Das Absenken funktioniert problemlos: Knopf drücken, VR belasten-->Gabel abgesenkt
Beim Ausfahren im Stand gibt es auch keine Probleme: Knopf drücken, VR entlasten-->Gabel ausgefahren 
Während der Fahrt will mir der Wheelie mit einer Hand an der Gabelkrone zum Ausfahren der Gabel nur nicht immer gelingen.
Außerdem bleibt beim Betätigen gelegentlich der Handschuh zwischen Knopf und Sprengringnut hängen.

Wenn man die originale Zuganlenkung an der Gabelkrone entfernt (die Anleitung müsste es auf der SR Suntour-HP geben), befindet sich dort ein relativ gut bedienbarer "Knopf". Es bildet sich allerdings auch ein Hohlraum, der sich wunderbar mit Wasser und Dreck füllen kann.


----------



## Max1991 (8. März 2009)

ich bin absolut begeister davon wie sich suntour hier im forum um kunden und support und fragen kümmert!!!
dank diesem fred werde ich mir jetzt warscheinlich eine durolux 09 mit qloc holen anstatt der popligen totem solo air...
aber ich hab davor noch eine frage:
kann ich die gabel in mein northshore basteln und danach so weiterfahren wie bisher oder muss ich abstriche in sachen stabilität und sciherheit machen im vergleich zur domain 302?
wär nett wenn mir einer von den besitzern da was dazu sagen könnte....

gruß max

EDIT: was denkt ihr wieviel ich für eine durolux mit onepointfive steurrohr und QLOC hinblättern muss? und wo bekomm ich sie am günstigsten^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2009)

www.gidf.de

Genau da findest du alle gewünschten Information.


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. März 2009)

Max1991 schrieb:


> kann ich die gabel in mein northshore basteln und danach so weiterfahren wie bisher oder muss ich abstriche in sachen stabilität und sciherheit machen im vergleich zur domain 302?
> wär nett wenn mir einer von den besitzern da was dazu sagen könnte....
> 
> gruß max
> ...



Hatte noch keine Domain also weiß ich nicht was die aushält?
Deine Fahrtechnik kenn ich auch nicht !
Aber bisher hat der Lux bei mir alles ausgehalten und wenn Stahlschafft und 35mm Standrohre nicht halten ???? was dann?

Am günstigsten sind sie in der Bucht.
Ich hab meine aber beim Dealer ums Eck gekauft ....sollte mal was sein.....

Da aber Suntour sehr guten Kundenservice hat, würde ich die nächste auch in der Bucht kaufen.


----------



## Max1991 (9. März 2009)

also ebay?
ja werd ich warsch machen...
hmmm und es gab bis jetzt bei keinem von euch probleme alá marzocchi ata oder rock shox 2step???
weil wenn ich mir die gabel wirklich kauf bin ich natürlich nicht dran interessiert wie manche totem oder lyrik fahrer plötzlich 1-2 cm weniger FW zu haben...

gruß max


@lord helmchen:
vielen dank für den link...
aber ich kenne google und die suchfunktion im forum und habe sie auch benutzt!!!
nur habe ich mir durch den post zusätzliche informationen erhofft...


----------



## MuniPunk (9. März 2009)

@  Pepepower

Hallo !

Hab bei  meiner Durolux nach Deiner Anleitung das Gabelöl gewechselt, die Abstreifer getränkt und auch noch was von dem 2,5 W Öl laut Tipp von Suntour in das Casting gekippt( 20ml pro Seite). Und siehe da ! 
War ein Effekt als hätte ich mir eine  neue Gabel gekauft. Die Durolux spricht jetzt super an und federt so schnell aus, das ich die Zugstufenverstellung benutzen mußte. 
Nochmal Danke für die Super Anleitung !!!
Warum wird die Gabel eigentlich nicht ab Werk so ausgeliefert ? Würde die Verkaufsquote bestimmt erhöhen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max1991 (9. März 2009)

die ganzen posts hier überzeugen mich immer mehr...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2009)

MuniPunk schrieb:


> @  Pepepower
> 
> Hallo !
> 
> ...



Man kann nicht alle Vorlieben der Fahrer abdecken sondern nur Tipps geben!
Manchen Leuten mag die Gabel so passen, wie sie von Anfang an kommt ("überdämpft" und kaum wippend), andere Leute wollen eine Luftgabel, die super anspricht auf jede kleine Unebenheit, ganz einfach...

Dadurch, dass hier gute Tipps gegeben werden seitens des Herstellers, kann auch der 0815 Hans mit 2 linken Händen seine Gabel so abstimmen, wie er es für toll hält!

Eine Federgabel kann eh nicht für alle Gewichtsklassen, Vorlieben, Fahrstile etc. einfach mal eben Serienmäßig für jeden passen, da ist eben ein wenig Anpassung gefragt. Wenn es erklärt wird, wie man es macht, tut sich auch der Laie leicht und stimmt sich die Gabel ein wenig mehr so ab, wie er es will...


----------



## MuniPunk (9. März 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alle Vorlieben der Fahrer abdecken sondern nur Tipps geben!
> Manchen Leuten mag die Gabel so passen, wie sie von Anfang an kommt ("überdämpft" und kaum wippend), andere Leute wollen eine Luftgabel, die super anspricht auf jede kleine Unebenheit, ganz einfach...
> 
> Dadurch, dass hier gute Tipps gegeben werden seitens des Herstellers, kann auch der 0815 Hans mit 2 linken Händen seine Gabel so abstimmen, wie er es für toll hält!
> ...



Danke für Deinen Hinweis !
Hab in meiner Euphorie nach dem gelungenen Gabeltuning gedacht das müssen alle Toll finden 
Der entscheidende Punkt ist, wie Du sagst ja wirklich, dass einem der Hersteller des Products oder versierte Forenbenutzer gute Tips zur Anpassung (in diesem Fall der Durolux Gabel ) des Products auf die eigenen Befürfnisse geben, obwohl ich imer noch Schwierigkeiten hab mir vorzustellen wer es toll gefunden hätte, wie meine Gabel vor dem Tuning angesprochen hat 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Max1991 (10. März 2009)

hmmm also ich hab mich jetzt entschieden mir auch eine durolux zu schießen!!!
jetz noch zwei kleine fragen...
1. funktioniert qloc genauso gut wie maxle 360???
und ab wann gibts die 2009 version mit qloc?

2. was kann ich für meine domain 302 von 08 mit 1.5" und 180mm FW verlangen?
die is tiptop in schuss und sieht aus wie am ersten tag....
denkt ihr ich bekomm noch 250 groschen dafür?


grüße max


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2009)

Q-loc gibt's erst ab Ende April; zur Funktion kann man da wohl noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2009)

Hab grade festgestellt, dass an meiner 2009èr Durolux der eingestellte Luftdruck ganz klar die Absenkunghöhe beeinflusst.

Seltsamerweise hat das so noch keiner gepostet. 

Ich experimentiere jetzt mal bissl mit den Luftdrücken, die Suntour angibt:

8-9bar unten

2-4bar oben

Anfangs konnte ich nur 2,7cm absenken

jetzt gehts plötzlich 8cm 

Mal schaun ob ich da noch Ordnung reinbringe.


----------



## MuniPunk (11. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab grade festgestellt, dass an meiner 2009èr Durolux der eingestellte Luftdruck ganz klar die Absenkunghöhe beeinflusst.
> 
> Seltsamerweise hat das so noch keiner gepostet.
> 
> ...



Hallo !

Bei welchen Luftdruckeinstellungen oben/unten funktioniert denn bei Dir eine Absenkung von 8cm ???
Das wür ich bei meiner Durolux auch gern mal ausprobieren  !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

Mit welchen Luftdruckeinstellungen fährst du deine denn ?

Du hast auch ne 2009'èr oder ?


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir mal die min - max grenzen sagen, die man oben / unten reinpumpen darf? ich hab gestern meine bekommen und dann eben die 5 bar unten und 8 bar oben rein gemacht wie es empfohlen wird auf dem schnelleinstellblatt. gefahren hab ich sie noch nicht. bin offen gestanden auch mit der funktion der beiden kammern noch nicht wirklich vertraut, was beeinflusse ich denn mit welcher? oben "vorspannung"? in welcher relation sollten die denn zueinander stehen? SR scheint ja eher mehr in die vorspannung zu geben, während ihr unten deutlich mehr druck habt?

was mir auffiel: meine gabel hat ne richtige fettpackung die auf den standrohren beim einfedern zu sehen ist. war das bei euch auch so?

die 2009er innenleben sind IMHO nach wie vor massiv überdämpft, der verstellbereich so lala, ich denke wenn man vernünftig dünnes öl drin hat bekommt man ne anständige, sinnvolle verstellbandbreite hin, aber um einen ölwechsel kommt man IMHO kaum drum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (12. März 2009)

Die Fettpackung hatte meine auch; hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Oben sollten minimum 3,5 bar drauf und maximal 5. Wichtig ist laut Manual der Minimaldruck, sonst kann die Gabel mal "trocken" laufen.
Ich fahre im Moment 3,8 oben und etwas über fünf bar unten (max 9bar,wenn ich mich recht entsinne, muß aber nachsehen). Und die Gabel läuft wirklich schon sehr gut. Wichtig ist das die untere Luftkammer, in Fahrrichtung Tauchrohr links, immer mit etwas mehr Druck befüllt ist als die obere. Sonst könnte sich etwas verkanten.


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Die Fettpackung hatte meine auch; hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Oben sollten minimum 3,5 bar drauf und maximal 5. Wichtig ist laut Manual der Minimaldruck, sonst kann die Gabel mal "trocken" laufen.
> Ich fahre im Moment 3,8 oben und etwas über fünf bar unten (max 9bar,wenn ich mich recht entsinne, muß aber nachsehen). Und die Gabel läuft wirklich schon sehr gut. Wichtig ist das die untere Luftkammer, in Fahrrichtung Tauchrohr links, immer mit etwas mehr Druck befüllt ist als die obere. Sonst könnte sich etwas verkanten.



das ist in etwa das 100% gegenteil von dem, was in dem beipackzettel der gabel zu lesen war. da stand unten 5 bar und oben 8 bar  das manual konnt ich nicht ganz durchgehen, daher weiss ich nicht, was da drin steht


----------



## Freistiler (12. März 2009)

Ne, das is' etwas blöd formuliert. Sie schreiben aber den höheren Druck, in Fahrtrichtung, auf das Ventil am linken Tauchrohr. Im Manual ist's etwas detaillierter ausgeführt. Und Du wirst beim herumspielen mit den Drücken schnell merken was besser ist.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> da stand unten 5 bar und oben 8 bar



Dann hast du nen anderen Beipackzettel als ich.

Wir reden schon von einem 2009èr Modell ?


----------



## Freistiler (12. März 2009)

Ich ja; in dem einzelnen, beiliegenden Din-A-4 Blatt ist es wirklich etwas mißverständlich formuliert.


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Ich ja; in dem einzelnen, beiliegenden Din-A-4 Blatt ist es wirklich etwas mißverständlich formuliert.



eben!

denn des lesens bin ich durchaus mächtig! und da steht (jew. in fahrtrichtung) links unten 5 bar und rechts oben 8 bar. also nun kommando zurück oder was?? könnt jemand das ding hier mal als anhang posten? bin auf achse und würd zumindest die seite mit den luftdrücken kennen

und laut gocycle hab ich das 2009er modell. dieses wurde mit der letzten lieferung geschickt, hat das 2008er casting (was ich wollte, damit die decals abgehen) und das 2009er innenleben. laut gocycle. nachprüfen wird schwierig, da ich keine vergleichswerte habe. die dämpfung ist auf alle fälle so, dass das ding kaum vernünftig ausfedert, für mich viel zu lahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)




----------



## Freistiler (12. März 2009)

Et voilá! Das Bild hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

MuniPunk schrieb:


> @  Pepepower
> 
> Hallo !
> 
> ...



Wenn du es hinbekommen hast kannst du mir doch sicher erklären wie ich den Zugstufeneinsteller abbekomme ?

Laut Pepe einfach abziehen, geht bei mir aber nicht.


----------



## langer.andi (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn du es hinbekommen hast kannst du mir doch sicher erklären wie ich den Zugstufeneinsteller abbekomme ?
> 
> Laut Pepe einfach abziehen, geht bei mir aber nicht.



Geht nicht gibt's nicht! 
Geht schwer gibts...!

Einfach mit einem Schraubendreher ein wenig hebeln, ist die gleiche Konstruktion wie bei RockShox, hält nur (wesentlich) fester.

Gruss


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Einfach mit einem Schraubendreher ein wenig hebeln, ist die gleiche Konstruktion wie bei RockShox, hält nur (wesentlich) fester.
> 
> Gruss



Vielen Dank 

Den Einsteller hab ich ab.

Wie gehts weiter ? Ich muss doch da jetzt zwangsläufig mit der Wasserpumpenzange dran, oder ?






Mönsch stell ich mich heute wieder an ;-)


----------



## langer.andi (12. März 2009)

Wasserpumpenzange ist evtl. ein etwas grosses Kaliber aber es geht natürlich.
Das ist nur eine Hülse mit Innengewinde, welche das untere Ventil (mit Kartusche) fixiert.
Sollte recht leicht abgehen.

Gruss


----------



## ollo (12. März 2009)

auf dem Beipackzettel den ich heute in der Hand hatte standen oben rechts 8 Bar und unten Links (Bremsseite) 6 Bar drauf, bei einer 2009 Durolux 140-180 mm ............... 


Lieber Suntour Support, vielleicht könnt ihr mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen, damit eure Käufer nicht auf den Gedanken kommen aufgrund Fehlerhafter Gebrauchsanweisungen die Ware wieder zurück zugeben oder sich das neue Material gleich zerschießen..... oder sich gar den Hals brechen.......... 

ach ja..... Danke schon mal für einen einheitlichen Beipackzettel

gruß ollo


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> auf dem Beipackzettel den ich heute in der Hand hatte standen oben rechts 8 Bar und unten Links (Bremsseite) 6 Bar drauf, bei einer 2009 Durolux 140-180 mm ...............



tja, eben mit gocycle gemailt, es wurde wohl der falsche "beipackzettel" beigelegt. laut gocycle kein problem solange man die gabel nicht voll einfedert, wenn etwas defekt wäre, würde man es sofort merken. ok, der druck dürfte bei 5 bar ausgangsdruck auf ein vielfaches beim einfedern steigen, von daher kann ich das so weit nachvollziehen dass 8 bar im stand nix machen. ist aber ein armutszeugnis wenn man sowas da rein legt


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> tja, eben mit gocycle gemailt, es wurde wohl der falsche "beipackzettel" beigelegt.



Und welcher ist der richtige Zettel, bzw. Druck ?


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

naja, unten 10 oben 5 sind die maxima die mir gocycle genannt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, unten 10 oben 5 sind die maxima die mir gocycle genannt hat



Stimmt aber auch nicht ganz mit dem hier überein:







Kann sich jetzt endlich mal jemand von den Herren Suntour melden 

Wie soll man da noch durchblicken ?


----------



## sharky (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie soll man da noch durchblicken ?



gute frage... ist wie beim gewicht, was grad im anderen thread diskutiert  wird. am besten du machst einen neuen thread auf. weiss net ob der SR support hier alles liest


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> am besten du machst einen neuen thread auf. weiss net ob der SR support hier alles liest



Gute Idee.


----------



## kletteraffe (12. März 2009)

> Kann sich jetzt endlich mal jemand von den Herren Suntour melden
> 
> Wie soll man da noch durchblicken ?



In dem Durolux-Setup-Thread hat der Support ganz klar gesagt, dass oben 5,2bar und unten 11bar Maximaldrücke sind.

Hoffe das bringt dich weiter @bumble

Das was da aufm Zettel steht sind die Drücke um die Gabel nachm Auspacken in einen betriebsfähigen Zustand zu bringen. Alles andere sind Deine Vorlieben.


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. März 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Das was da aufm Zettel steht sind die Drücke um die Gabel nachm Auspacken in einen betriebsfähigen Zustand zu bringen.



Das ist einfach ein Zettel mit falschen Werten. Da hat der Azubi aufm PC beim Arbeiten wieder IBC gesurft anstatt zu machen wie der Scheff gesagt hat.

Ich habe auch einen ähnlichen Zettel mit Werten dabei gehabt, die nach dem Transport verwendet werden sollen und da sind die Werte oben/unten andersrum. Die genauen Werte weiß ich grad nicht und geh jetzt auch nicht in den Keller.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> In dem Durolux-Setup-Thread hat der Support ganz klar gesagt, dass oben 5,2bar und unten 11bar Maximaldrücke sind.



Schön wenn sie das sagen, dann sollen sie aber auch so gut sein und dem Kunden beim Kauf die gleichen Infos geben und ihn nicht mit verschiedensten Angaben verwirren.

Wenn oben 2-4 bar reinkommen verstehe ich nicht dass sie hier im Forum plötzlich von 5,2 bar max. Druck sprechen.

Und dass die Angaben auf dem Zettel nur dafür gut sein soll die Gabel in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu bringen halte ich für Blödsinn, wo hasten das her ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...Wenn oben 2-4 bar reinkommen verstehe ich nicht dass sie hier im Forum plötzlich von 5,2 bar max. Druck sprechen.
> 
> Und dass die Angaben auf dem Zettel nur dafür gut sein soll die Gabel in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu bringen halte ich für Blödsinn, wo hasten das her ?



Was ist denn so schwer dran es zu verstehen?
Auf einem Dämpfer bzw. im Handbuch steht doch auch ein gewisser Maximaldruck, man selbst fährt aber wahrscheinlich höchstens die Hälfte des Maximaldrucks...

Wofür sollen die Angaben auf dem Zettel sonst sein? Der Perfekte Druck für jeden Fahrstil und jedes Körpergewicht oder was?

Auf meinem Zettel (2008er) sind die Druckangaben auch vertauscht:

Oben auf ca. 8 Bar aufpumpen und unten auf ca. 6 Bar...
Desweiteren steht noch dabei, dass es wichtig wäre, dass der Druck auf der Federwegs-Einstellungsseite geringer sein soll als auf der Seite mit der Luftpatrone (Linke seite in Fahrtrichtung)


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. März 2009)

Mal ganz einfach gemacht:
1: Oben erstmal 3 Bar rein
2: Unten / Bremsseite soviel Druck bis der SAG passt
3: Probieren
4: oberen Druck im Bereich der Max/Min-Drücke verändern
5: probieren
6: oberen Druck im Bereich der Max/Min-Drücke verändern
usw bis dir die Gabel "passt" 

Was sich genau ändert merkt man am besten, wenn extrem am Druck verändert wird (erster Test min und dann gleich 2 Test mit max[bei der 08 5 Bar]) 

Die angebenen Drücke sollen ja nur Richtwerte sein.
Die "richtigen" Druckangaben wurden vom Sutour-Team in nem anderen Fred schon mal erklärt.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schwer dran es zu verstehen?




Was ist an meinem Post so schwer zu verstehn ? 

Wenn ich auf dem Zettel von 2-4 bar spreche, definiere ich doch schon einen max. Druck. Richtig ? 4 bar in diesem Fall.

Warum wird dann im Forum plötzlich ein max. Druck von 5,2 bar festgelegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was ist an meinem Post so schwer zu verstehn ?
> 
> Wenn ich auf dem Zettel von 2-4 bar spreche, definiere ich doch schon einen max. Druck. Richtig ? 4 bar in diesem Fall.
> 
> Warum wird dann im Forum plötzlich ein max. Druck von 5,2 bar festgelegt ?



Die 5,2 sind der max Druck der 08èr

Les mal den Text vom phone nochmal. 
Und wenn bei dir 4 Bar auf dem Zettelchen stehen dann glaub das doch einfach und gut ist.

Rest siehe phone`s Antwort.


Sind im Moment Ferien?????


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sind im Moment Ferien?????


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. März 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Unterschiede zw. den Drücken der 2008er und 2009er gibt. Und wenn doch, dann sollte SR Suntour dazu wirklich mal Klarheit schaffen ...

Da aber noch keinem hier die Gabel auseinandergeflogen ist, kann sie offenbar diverse Fehlbefüllungen ab ...


----------



## juh (12. März 2009)

bumble, du avancierst wirklich zu meinem helden.
schalt erstmal nen gang runter bitte. dankeschön.

so - das mit den drücken wurde ja schon schön erklärt: die musst du vor allem selber rausfinden. fahrstil, gewicht und vorlieben und so. rechts oben müssen mindestens 2bar rein (sonst funktioniert die dämpfung ned), maximal 5,2bar. das ist so auf der suntour-seite zu finden und wurde von suntour auch hier im forum bestätigt. 
die hauptkammer darf mit max 10bar gefüllt werden. 
alles dazwischen ist geschmacksfrage.
das abstimmen der durolux dauert eine weile, ich fands nervig (und musste es letztens wiederholen - ich hätte schreien können). außerdem solltest du die gabel wirklich aufm trail fahren, so beim durchfedern fühlt die sich ungewohnt an, rein von diesem gefühl her würd ich die gabel mit wesentlich weniger druck fahren, als für ne vernünftige performance nötig.


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. März 2009)

Also hier nun meine Erfahrung in Sachen Absenkung. Nachdem ich Glückskind in Sachen Gewicht bin (140-180 mm; 2358 g bei ungekürztem 1.5 Alu-Schaft und ohne Fernbedienung, 2008er Casting mit 2009er Kartusche lt. Gocycle; mehr im Durolux-Gewichtsthread), bleibt die Gabel bei der Absenkung im Rahmen. 

Sie lässt sich um 37 mm absenken - und zwar unabhängig vom Druck. Ich habe oben 2,5 und 5 bar und unten 7, 5 und experimentelle 3 bar in diversen Kombinationen probiert - immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Also nicht wie von SR Suntour beschrieben mehr Absenkung bei weniger Druck.

Habe also keinen keinen Grund zum Jubeln, aber auch keinen zur Klage - und kann leider auch keine neuen Erkenntnis in Sachen "Mehr Absenkung als vorgesehen" liefern.

Man bekommt allerdings den Eindruck, dass die Gabel quasi parallel produziert und entwickelt wird, so dass es allerlei Quasi-Prototypen mit exotischen Eigenschaften unter den im Forum vertretenen Exemplaren gibt.

Wenn die Gabel ausgereizt ist (dann sicher nur 2100 g bei 8 cm mehrstufiger Absenkung) wird der Preis verdoppelt. Bis dahin gibts noch die Sonderversuchskaninchenpreise


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

juh schrieb:


> bumble, du avancierst wirklich zu meinem helden.
> schalt erstmal nen gang runter bitte. dankeschön.



Setz mich halt auf Ignore wenns dir nicht paßt was ich schreibe.

Ich sag meine Meinung und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (12. März 2009)

Hier mal Hersteller O-Ton:


"Hallo Alle Zusammen,

es gibt ein neues Durolux Owners Manual. Ihr könnt es euch hier runterladen.

http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_publ..._Duro_2009.pdf

Noch mal ein kleiner Hinweis zwecks den Luftdrücken:

Unten sollte ihr nicht mehr als 11 Bar reinhauen. Oben nicht mehr als 5bar. Es gab ja einige Forumsdikusionen darüber, aber man sollte nie mal als 5bar oben fahren. 

Wenn ihr oben mehr Druck fahrt als unten, dann wird die Gabel ziemlich progressiv, das geht dann vor allem zu lasten der Federgeschwindingkeit der Gabel. Auf schnellem Geläuf solltet ihr deshalb dieses Setup nicht wählen. Als Faustformel kann man sagen, bei ca. 80kg Köpergewicht, unten ca. 8bar, oben 2-3 bar. 

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE "


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. März 2009)

Link auf das Manual geht nicht, will nen Login:

"http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de verlangt einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort. Ausgabe der Website: "dStore SmartSuite""


----------



## Alex de Large (12. März 2009)

http://www.srsuntour-tuning-base.co...ex.php?screen=ho.download&postingID=124&sid=1


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Setz mich halt auf Ignore wenns dir nicht paßt was ich schreibe.
> 
> Ich sag meine Meinung und das wird auch so bleiben.





Bumble schrieb:


>



Ich würde mich gerne mit dir geistig duellieren...aber ich sehe du bist unbewaffnet

Cam tacent clamant


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Sie lässt sich um 37 mm absenken - und zwar unabhängig vom Druck. Ich habe oben 2,5 und 5 bar und unten 7, 5 und experimentelle 3 bar in diversen Kombinationen probiert - immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Also nicht wie von SR Suntour beschrieben mehr Absenkung bei weniger Druck.



Bei mir funktionierts komischerweise.

Gemessen hab ich damit:





Die Dämpferpumpe allein ist zu ungenau und verliert beim abschrauben immer minimal Druck.

Habs grade mal so probiert:

1. oben 3 bar rein
2. unten 9 bar rein

Ergebnis: 3,5cm Absenkung.

3. unten Druck abgelassen

ca. bei 8,2 bar auf einmal 5cm Absenkung möglich

4. Druck unten wieder auf 8,7 bar erhöht 

Ergebnis: wieder nur 3,5cm Absenkung

Sollte die Gabel mit dem Druck fahrbar sein und der SAG paßt wäre das natürlich ne feine Sache.

Ich würde mir dann den Druck so einstellen, dass die Geo für den Uphill perfekt für mich ist. 

Hoffentlich kommt der Adapter für die Bremse bald, will die Gabel endlich fahren.


----------



## esmirald_h (12. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Den Einsteller hab ich ab.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bumble,

du benötigst einen 8 Imbus, innen in der Buchse ist ein Sechskannt siehe dein Bild.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Hallo Bumble,
> 
> du benötigst einen 8 Imbus, innen in der Buchse ist ein Sechskannt siehe dein Bild.



Danke für den Tipp, da hätte ich eigentlich von selbst drauf kommen können. 

Habs ganz fachmännisch mit der Wasserpumpenzange rausgedreht.


----------



## Freistiler (13. März 2009)

Jungs, Ihr macht Euch ja ganz schön verrückt mit der Forke. Die ist doch jetzt echt leicht zu bedienen, verglichen mit 'ner vollausgerüsteten Totem oder 66.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2009)

ich find es wirklich zum kugeln wie ihr alle aneinander bzw bumble am rest vorbeiquatscht 

bumble hat nen (wie ich auch) flaschen beipackzettel auf dem oben ein max.druck von 4 bar steht, ihr erzählt ihm, dass 5,2 erlaubt sind und er hat nun angst dass es ihm was zerschiesst, wenn er statt der auf seinem zettel stehenden 4 bar die 5,2 bar reinhaut und will wissen, woher die 5,2 bar kommen. das ist doch eigentlich alles, um das es in der diskussion ging 

also auf meinem zettel stand 8 bar und die waren auch drin. 2 tage lang. und die gabel wurde etwa 70% eingefedert mit dem druck. und hält. laut gocycle würde man es sofort merken, wenn der druck zu hoch gewesen wäre. bei mir ist nix passiert und ich hoffe, ich hab da keine vorschädigung mit hervorgerufen.


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> bumble hat nen (wie ich auch) flaschen beipackzettel auf dem oben ein max.druck von 4 bar steht, ihr erzählt ihm, dass 5,2 erlaubt sind und er hat nun angst dass es ihm was zerschiesst, wenn er statt der auf seinem zettel stehenden 4 bar die 5,2 bar reinhaut und will wissen, woher die 5,2 bar kommen. das ist doch eigentlich alles, um das es in der diskussion ging




Exakt.   Um das zu kapiern muss man aber alles lesen und nicht nur einzelne Posts.


Jetzt gibts aber wieder was neues.


In der PDF, die Alex der Große gepostet hat steht aber jetzt:

_Die "Variable Valve Control" (VVC) wurde entwickelt um ein Aufschäumen des Öls in der rechten
Kartusche zu verhindern. Wenn sich das Öl mit Luft vermischt wird die Viskosität des Öls an sich
herabgesetzt. Dies kann sich negative auf das Dämpfungsverhalten der Kartusche auswirken.
Ausgrund dessen sollte der Druck *niemals niegriger wie 50PSI (3.5bar) gewählt werden.* Ab einem
Druck von 60PSI (4.5bar) wird weitere Veränderung des Dämpfungsverhaltens erreich, deshalb
raten wir von einem höheren Druck ab._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (13. März 2009)

-------


----------



## Alex de Large (13. März 2009)

Und Suntour selbst empfiehlt bei 80 Kg fahrergewicht 2-3 bar! (siehe Posting Nr. 143 ).

Ich habe aufgehört, mir Gedanken über die Gabel zu machen. Sie funzt bei 3,5/8 bar sehr gut (siehe Posting Nr 1 ). 


Vielleicht sind ja alle Duroluxbesitzer tatsächlich seit 2008 Teilnehmer eines großen SR-Feldversuches? 

(und wenn schon, die Gabel kostet in etwas das gleiche wie meine Saison-Bereifung für zwei MTB. Da bin ich doch mal gerne Testfahrer)


----------



## sharky (13. März 2009)

ist die obere kammer nun rein dazu da, um die dämpfung zu beeinflussen?


----------



## juh (13. März 2009)

die obere kammer ist im grunde eine low-speed-druckstufe (wurde oder wird als anti-wipp-quatsch verkauft). mehr druck = gleich mehr "antiwipp". zusätzlich verändert sich damit noch die progression - relevant spürbar für mich aber erst, wenns "verbotene" druckbereiche geht. von daher ist das zu vernachlässigen.
mit dem luftdruck spannt man den kolben der druckstufendämpfung vor. fährt man komplett ohne luft, passiert das, was oben beschrieben wurde: der kolben hat spiel, das öl macht, was es will, ohne durch die kanäle zu strömen. resultat ist dann, dass die dämpfung grotesk schlecht funktioniert. wenn man so fährt (so war die gabel als ich zum ersten mal dsraufsaß), bestätigen sich alle vorurteile, die man sich im laufe der jahre über suntour angeignet hat. deshalb: mit luft fahren!
ich fahr in der hauptkammer gute 7,5bar, in der druckstufe sinds momentan 4,5 bei fahrfertigen 75 kg. die zugstufe fahr ich etwa halb zu. man sieht also mal wieder: geschmäcker sind verschieden...


----------



## sharky (13. März 2009)

@juh
danke für die technisch fundierte aussage, damit kann ich endlich mal was anfagen, was die funktion der kammer angeht und dann auch nicht nur nach trial and error methode das ding abstimmen


----------



## juh (14. März 2009)

so, jetzt hab ich mein geschreibsel nochmal durchgelesen. man kanns noch etwas einfacher machen: das ventil funktioniert vom prinzip her sehr ähnlich dem, das in den meisten dämpfern verbaut ist (zb dhx) - man spannt eben mitluftdruck den trennkolben vor. allerdings wirkt sich bei den meisten dämpfern der luftdruck auch erheblich auf die progression aus (zusätzlich kann man oft noch das volumen der luftkammer verändern - damit verändert sich die progression dann so richtig). ich nenn das ganze mal "luftunterstützte druckstufen-dämpfung" - dann hats einen nicht ganz so kryptischen namen...


----------



## sharky (14. März 2009)

auch bekannt als pure delite damping von rockshox was ich ganz gut kenn


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2009)

PaulG schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Erklärung dafür?
> Es gab schon einige die weniger Absenkung gemeldet haben.
> http://www.besserbiken.at/bulletinboard.xml?vpID=203&boardid=8&topicid=1938&pp=0
> 
> ...



Nochmal kurz was zum Absenken der Durolux:

Meine geht ja auch weiter runter, aber nicht immer.

Beim ersten mal Absenken geht sie oft nur 4,5 cm runter, was mir eigentlich auch reicht.

Erst wenn ich es mehrmals hintereinander versuche die Gabel abzusenken (dabei ordentlich Druck auf den Lenker geben) geht sie irgendwann auch bis zu 8-9cm runter.

Ausfahren per Knopfdruck geht dann wieder ganz normal, egal wie tief sie abgesenkt war.

Mit dem Luftdruck hats doch nichts zu tun (hatte ich ja anfangs vermutet), denn sowohl bei 8bar als auch bei 5,8bar die ich momentan unten drin habe funktioniert das wie beschrieben.

Bitte mal testen und Feedback ob es bei euch auch so funktioniert.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Aloha
Also bei mir spielt der Luftdruck schon eine Rolle.
Zwar kann ich meine 08er Gabel mit 09er innenleben immer nur ca 3, 5 cm Absenken, bei  wenig Luftdruck unten (z.B. 6 Bar)und viel Luftdruck in der oberen Kammer (ca 3,5 Bar) hält meine Absenkung nicht, d.h. die Gabel wandert langsam wieder nach oben. Scheint als würde dann irgendein Ventil nicht richtig schließen. Bei 7 / 2,5 ist die Absenkung dann wieder relativ stabil (meistens).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. März 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Bei 7 / 2,5 ist die Absenkung dann wieder relativ stabil (meistens).



Wobei Suntour ja oben mindestens 3,5bar vorgibt.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

In meinem 3. Manual waren es noch 2 bis 4 bar


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> In meinem 3. Manual waren es noch 2 bis 4 bar



Wurde revidiert 

Jetzt gilt: mind. 3,5bar 



SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle Durolux Fahrer,
> 
> Also, da es hier im Netz ein paar Verwirrungen gibt, was die richtigen Anzugsmoment und Luftdrücke betrifft, wollte ich mal ein bisschen aufräumen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Ok merci dir! Mal schauen ob ich die Absenkung irgendwie auch mit 3, 5 bar irgendwie hinbekomme.
Gibts eigentlich einen Mindestdruck auch für unten?


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> O
> Gibts eigentlich einen Mindestdruck auch für unten?



Davon ist nicht die Rede, keine Ahnung 

Hab mit 8bar angefangen und geh jetzt Stück für Stück runter um mehr SAG zu erhalten.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (30. März 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Aloha
> Also bei mir spielt der Luftdruck schon eine Rolle.
> Zwar kann ich meine 08er Gabel mit 09er innenleben immer nur ca 3, 5 cm Absenken, bei  wenig Luftdruck unten (z.B. 6 Bar)und viel Luftdruck in der oberen Kammer (ca 3,5 Bar) hält meine Absenkung nicht, d.h. die Gabel wandert langsam wieder nach oben. Scheint als würde dann irgendein Ventil nicht richtig schließen. Bei 7 / 2,5 ist die Absenkung dann wieder relativ stabil (meistens).



Hi, 

Bitte email senden an [email protected], das hört sich nicht gut und ich denke man muss die Traveladjust Kartusche tauschen. Bitte beschreib dann das Problem noch mal detailliert damit die Kollegen bescheid wissen.

Danke

Gruss

SR Suntour Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Danke ans Suntoursupportteam für die schnelle Antwort!
Habe eine Email an euch geschickt!
Greez freedolin


----------



## pseudosportler (2. April 2009)

So gestern war Basteltag, habe in mein Stinky die Durolux 180-140 eingebaut, war mein erster Gabel Um/Einbau, ist ja echt nicht das Ding.
Habe bis jetzt nur ein bisschen auf den Hinterhof getestet, aber die Absenkung funzt 1A, habe ca. 45mm gemessen, habe momentan oben 3,5 Bar unten 7 Bar in der Gabel, bei 72kg ohne alles.
Werde aber gleich mal eine Runde im Wald drehen um das Setup zu überprüfen/einstellen, habe zwar nicht das geeignete Terrain vor der Haustür um die Gabel an ihre Grenze zu bringen, aber für einen ersten Eindruck wird es wohl reichen.
Gebe später mal meine eindrücke wieder.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schepperbeppo (2. April 2009)

Hallo duroluxteam, habe euch schon 2 emails geschrieben aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten! Über eine Pn würde ich mich genauso freuen 
Greez freedolin


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. April 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Hallo duroluxteam, habe euch schon 2 emails geschrieben aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten! Über eine Pn würde ich mich genauso freuen
> Greez freedolin



Hallo Freedolin,

Sorry aber ich habe keine PM von dir bekommen? Wo hast du hin geschrieben?

Gruss

SR Suntour


----------



## Schepperbeppo (2. April 2009)

> Hi,
> 
> Bitte email senden an [email protected], das hört sich nicht gut und ich denke man muss die Traveladjust Kartusche tauschen. Bitte beschreib dann das Problem noch mal detailliert damit die Kollegen bescheid wissen.
> 
> ...



<-  Dahin

Grüße Freedolin


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. April 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> <-  Dahin
> 
> Grüße Freedolin



Hallo Freedolin,

das tut mir leid, das bearbeitet einer unsere Kollegen. Ich werde ihn noch mal drauf aufmerksam machen.

Sorry!

Gruss

SR Suntour


----------



## Jonney (5. April 2009)

hat noch jemand die selbe erfahrung wie pepepower gemacht, dass man die gabel soweit absenken kann? oder war das ein einzelfall?
wäre für mich nämlich klar ein kauf argument 
würd mir auch reichen, die kleine variante (120-160mm) auf 100mm abzusenken, dann könnte man damit auch gut ein wenig dirten
gruß!


----------



## pseudosportler (5. April 2009)

Jonney schrieb:


> hat noch jemand die selbe erfahrung wie pepepower gemacht, dass man die gabel soweit absenken kann? oder war das ein einzelfall?
> wäre für mich nämlich klar ein kauf argument
> würd mir auch reichen, die kleine variante (120-160mm) auf 100mm abzusenken, dann könnte man damit auch gut ein wenig dirten
> gruß!



Bei meiner 180er kann ich ca.45mm Absenken, mir persönlich wären 10-20mm mehr auch lieber aber so ist schon ganz nett, hoffe mal die Gabel demnächts mal richtig zu testen, im moment macht mir meine Schulter arge Probeme .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## ollo (17. April 2009)

nur mal so am Rande, gibt es die Durolux 140-180 mm mit Qlc Achse..... ich habe von Wiener Bikeparts nur so wischiwaschi Aussagen bekommen, vielleicht könnte sein , ne nur die 120-160 mm Version hat die Achse...blablabla 

gruß ollo


----------



## sharky (17. April 2009)

hab bei meiner stabile, konstante und nicht veränderte 4cm absenkung. fahre 6 bar unten und 4 oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (17. April 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande, gibt es die Durolux 140-180 mm mit Qlc Achse..... ich habe von Wiener Bikeparts nur so wischiwaschi Aussagen bekommen, vielleicht könnte sein , ne nur die 120-160 mm Version hat die Achse...blablabla
> 
> gruß ollo



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es sie mit Q-Lock. Aber wozu brauchst Du den? Du hast doch eh immmer nen 5er Imbus dabei und fährst keine Rennen, oder schon?

Die 20Sekunden, die das mehr kostet machen doch das Kraut nicht fett. 

Ich hab mich jedenfalls für die coole Schraubversion entschieden ich mag diese Schnellspannhebel nicht, da freu ich mich lieber über meine mini-knarre von Wisent und schraube 2mal mehr. 

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (17. April 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> hab bei meiner stabile, konstante und nicht veränderte 4cm absenkung. fahre 6 bar unten und 4 oben



Wieviel Sag?

Was wiegst Du?

Ich fahre nämlich nur 3,8 Bar unten um auf 40mm Sag zu kommen. (73 Kilo)

Nutze den Federweg aber sehr gut aus ohne durchzuschlagen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## sharky (19. April 2009)

bringt doch nix mit drücken was zu vergleichen, das gewicht, die sitzposition und der einsatzbereich sind immer verschieden, da hast doch nix von


----------



## Qia (20. April 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> bringt doch nix mit drücken was zu vergleichen, das gewicht, die sitzposition und der einsatzbereich sind immer verschieden, da hast doch nix von



Wenn ich 2 Bar mehr in die Gabel drücke, gibt sie nicht einmal mehr Sag frei. So unterschiedlich kann die Sitzposition gar nicht sein, schon gar nicht wenn ich eh relativ sportlich auf den Lneker Druck bringe. 

Der einzige Unterschied wäre dann noch das Fahrergewicht. 

Es brächte mir eine Info die mir sagt, dass es vielleicht unterschiedliche Luftkartuschen gibt. Das würde ich dann schon sehr gerne wissen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. November 2009)

So, um das Thema mal wieder aufzugreifen:

Ich habe heute die Federwegsverstellung meiner Durolux erheblich erweitert. Die Gabel geht jetzt von 120 bis 180 mm, mir soll's reichen, mehr wäre problemlos drin.

Im Grunde ist es ganz einfach:

1. Luft ablassen, Federwegskartusche ausbauen.

2. Bei der ausgebauten Kartusche unten die Ventileineit weit genug in den Schaft hineindrücken, um den Sicherungsgring mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher o.ä. zu entfernen.

3. Die Einheit lässt sich nun ein wenig aus dem Schaft herausziehen, die Feder für die Federwegsverstellung kommt zum Vorschein. Diese wird ca. um das Mass des gewünschten Verstellungszuwachses gekürzt und wieder auf die Einheit gedreht (das ist allerdings ein wenig tricky).

3. Das Ganze wieder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge zusammen, Druck drauf und voilà, es funzt prächtig.

Der ganze Spass dauert keine halbe Stunde und lohnt sich wirklich. Die Federwegsverstellung funktioniert natürlich unabhängig vom Druck.

Mein Fazit: mit dieser kleinen Massnahme ist die Gabel von der Funktion her endgültig unschlagbar.


----------



## keinewerbung (2. November 2009)

das ist echt super zu wissen! danke für die info!

alternativ könnte man sich ja auch einfach eine kürzere Feder kaufen, kostetn meist nur ein paar cent! 

gruß


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2009)

Aha.

Wo hast denn die Info her mit den Federn ? 

Wenn die nur paar Cent kosten, dann verlink doch mal ne Bezugsadresse.


----------



## keinewerbung (4. November 2009)

http://www.febrotec.de


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2009)

Super, und da ist dann die passende Feder für die Durolux dabei ? 

Oder stellst du hier Vermutungen an ohne die Gabel je von Innen gesehen zu haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinewerbung (4. November 2009)

also ich geh recht sicher davon aus das auch Suntour Standartfedern benutzen! und wenn man die gabel eh schon zerlegt hat, dann mess ich die doch einfach nach und bestell die entsprechenden... so kann man gleich testen wie viel man die gabel absenken will.... zudem eine einfach abgeschnittende Feder so wie so nicht so gut ist! man hat zumindest auf einer seite keine plane auflagefläche mehr!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. November 2009)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> also ich geh recht sicher davon aus das auch Suntour Standartfedern benutzen! und wenn man die gabel eh schon zerlegt hat, dann mess ich die doch einfach nach und bestell die entsprechenden... so kann man gleich testen wie viel man die gabel absenken will.... zudem eine einfach abgeschnittende Feder so wie so nicht so gut ist! man hat zumindest auf einer seite keine plane auflagefläche mehr!



Das ist zwar richtig, spielt aber in dem Fall gar keine Rolle, da die Feder ja wirklich nur zur Absenkung gebraucht wird.


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

Hab meine Durolux jetzt zum Service zerlegt und werde mal versuchen diese Zauberfeder ausfindig zu machen und zu fotografieren.

Edit:







Die Ventilkappe da jetzt runterzufummeln und die gekürzte Feder wieder draufzubasteln stell ich mir nicht ganz leicht vor, vor allem weil ja grade die ersten paar Windungen für die Aufnahme  vorbereitet sind.

Eventuell die andere Seite kürzen ?



keinewerbung schrieb:


> http://www.febrotec.de




Geht leider nur bis 127mm.

http://www.febrotec.de/content.php?seite=shop/produkte.php&details=7741&hauptrubrik=2

Ich trau mir das jedenfalls nicht zu und lass die Finger weg.


----------



## berkel (5. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich trau mir das jedenfalls nicht zu und lass die Finger weg.



Ach komm schon, wir brauchen Erfahrungsberichte .

Wenn der Absenkbereich tatsächlich über die Feder bestimmt wird, wundert es mich um so mehr warum sich meine Gabel am Anfang 9cm und jetzt nur noch 3,5cm absenken lässt.


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wir brauchen Erfahrungsberichte .
> 
> Wenn der Absenkbereich tatsächlich über die Feder bestimmt wird, wundert es mich um so mehr warum sich meine Gabel am Anfang 9cm und jetzt nur noch 3,5cm absenken lässt.



Einlaufen durch Benutzung? Rutscht am Anfang nicht so leicht zurück???


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

Schon mal überlegt, die Durolux Technik: Standrohre und Luftkartusche, in ein Marzocchicasting mit besserer Führung und Dämpfung zu übertragen?

Haben beide 35mm Standrohre.

Das ist in jedem Falle eines meiner näxten Projekte.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Wenn der Absenkbereich tatsächlich über die Feder bestimmt wird, wundert es mich um so mehr warum sich meine Gabel am Anfang 9cm und jetzt nur noch 3,5cm absenken lässt.



Das macht mich ja auch stutzig.

Bei mir gings anfangs auch bis auf 110mm runter und jetzt grade noch so auf 140mm.

Wenn die Lyrik da ist wird die Durolux verbastelt, jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem Falle eines meiner näxten Projekte.
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Jetzt schau erst mal dass meine Tuninghebel bei kommen.


----------



## ollo (5. November 2009)

wenn die 180 "nur" noch auf 140 mm runter geht dann ist doch alles OK, so soll es doch sein, ansonsten würde ich mir eine KOWA holen 180 auf 30 mm oder 200 auf 30 mm......

@Bumble,

lässt sich das Luftventil entfernen ?? ich würde meines gerne "kürzen" genauso wie die Zugstufenseite auch kürzer werden soll, ist zwar noch nichts passiert aber muß ja auch nicht .......je Seite 1 cm weniger wäre echt schön

gruß ollo


----------



## berkel (5. November 2009)

Mit dem Zugstufeneinsteller hab ich beim BR mal recht heftig aufgesetzt, ist aber nichts weiter passiert. Auf der Linken Seite würde man sich bei sowas aber wahrscheinlich auch die Bremsscheibe verbiegen.


----------



## ollo (5. November 2009)

es gibt ja Steine die gibt es eigentlich nicht und die treffen dann am liebsten das Ventil....und warum das so überdemensioniert ist frag ich mich die ganze Zeit.....oder eine Kartusche für alle und auch für die vielleicht einmal erhältliche 200 mm SC Durolux 

Der Zugstufen einsteller läßt sich recht leicht kürzen aber die Luftseite 

gruß ollo


----------



## biker-rotscher (5. November 2009)

Sorry zusammen, mal ne Zwischenfrage.
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Absenkung nicht gut funktioniert da sie beim Anheben des Rades wieder in Ausgangsposition geht. War das ein altes Problem das behoben ist? Oder immer noch aktuell?
Vielleicht habe ich die Antwort auch verpasst.
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jetzt schau erst mal dass meine Tuninghebel bei kommen.



Soll das etwa heißen, dass Du meine Kreativität zum Zwecke der Erfüllung Deiner Einzel-Bedürftnisse einschränken willst?

DIKTATUUUUUR!


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Sorry zusammen, mal ne Zwischenfrage.
> Ich habe gelesen, dass die Absenkung nicht gut funktioniert da sie beim Anheben des Rades wieder in Ausgangsposition geht. War das ein altes Problem das behoben ist? Oder immer noch aktuell?
> Vielleicht habe ich die Antwort auch verpasst.
> Danke für die Antworten!



Das stimmt so nicht....tatsächlich hängt das nur von der Stellung des Hebelauslösers auf der Krone zum Schalter im Standrohr ab. Wenn der etwas verdreht ist, dann kann es sein, dass das Ventil nicht ganz schliesst.

Kann man selber leicht korrigieren.


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @Bumble,
> 
> lässt sich das Luftventil entfernen ?? ich würde meines gerne "kürzen" genauso wie die Zugstufenseite auch kürzer werden soll, ist zwar noch nichts passiert aber muß ja auch nicht .......je Seite 1 cm weniger wäre echt schön
> 
> gruß ollo



Wie willsten das kürzen ? Einfach ein Stück absagen ?

Da bekommst doch den Ventileinsatz nicht mehr richtig rein hinterher.


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Der Zugstufen einsteller läßt sich recht leicht kürzen
> 
> gruß ollo



Zum Beispiel indem du das Endstück komplett ab läßt. 

Ich fahr die Zugstufe eh immer komplett offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie willsten das kürzen ? Einfach ein Stück absagen ?
> 
> Da bekommst doch den Ventileinsatz nicht mehr richtig rein hinterher.




nicht ganz....wenn sich das Ventil ausschrauben läßt, könnte man es durch ein kürzeres ersetzen, wenn das untere Teil aber aus einem Stück ist  mal sehen.

und zu dem Zugst. Knopf.....ja habe ich auch dran gedacht und wenn hat man ja eh eine Multitool dabei mit dem passenden Inbus, ansonsten den Knopf einfach bis zum Kegel innen abdrehen und den rest neu Rändeln lassen....mal schauen, der Winter kommt ja erst noch 

grúß ollo


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2009)

Komisch dass keiner mehr nach der Feder-Methode von baumschubser fragt und auch er selbst nix mehr dazu schreibt. 

Wäre sehr interessant gewesen wenns wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## keinewerbung (13. November 2009)

sers, na ja ich hab leider keine durolux also noch nicht, will aber meine sherman dringend ersetzten! dann werd ich des auf jedenfall testen! aber das wird leider noch etwas dauern!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Komisch dass keiner mehr nach der Feder-Methode von baumschubser fragt und auch er selbst nix mehr dazu schreibt.
> 
> Wäre sehr interessant gewesen wenns wirklich funktioniert.



Was willste denn wissen?

Naja, zum Umbau hatte ich alles geschrieben (in Kurzform) und ansonsten läuft das Ding wie immer.

Achja, es war eine 180er, bei der ich den max. Federweg jetzt auf 160 mm begrenzt habe, 
da die Gabel nun in meinem Marin ist und natürlich nicht immer auf 180 mm ausfahren sollte.


----------



## M202 (13. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Komisch dass keiner mehr nach der Feder-Methode von baumschubser fragt und auch er selbst nix mehr dazu schreibt.
> 
> Wäre sehr interessant gewesen wenns wirklich funktioniert.



Wie Baumschubser eben schreibt funktioniert es und andere Kandidaten, wie ich, warten wohl bis die 2010'er kommen. Aber gut das du nochmal daran erinnert hast, Baumschubser's Ansatz war schon fast von meinem Radar verschwunden.
Mit dem bestellten LV 301MK8-160'er Hinterbau  wäre die 180'er Duro eine Option die man so nachträglich kürzen könnte. Mein Ansatz ist aber eigentlich anfangs die 160'er TAD Gabel um sie dann bei Bedarf mit der 180'er Kartusche nachzurüsten.


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Was willste denn wissen?



Ich hatte ja schon die Feder draußen und ein bild davon gepostet.

Ehrlichgesagt trau ich mich nicht ran die Feder von dem Alu-Ventil abzuziehen bzw. runterzudrehen.

Wie haste die genau gekürzt ? Abgesägt ? Hinterher wieder plan geschliffen ?

Wie genau bringste die nach dem Kürzen wieder drauf ?

Da jetzt meine Lyrik da ist, wird die Durolux bissl überarbeitet.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2009)

Also, die Feder habe ich ganz normal mit einer kleinen Handflex gekürzt, nachdem ich sie von dem Aluteil abgedreht hatte.

Einziges Problem war, dass ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wusste, wie ich die gekürzte Feder wieder komplett auf das Gewinde schrauben sollte 
(die Windungen liegen am Ende dichter beieinander).

Macht aber nichts, einfach die Feder so gut es geht wieder draufdrehen und darauf achten, dass sie gerade auf dem Aluteil sitzt, 
sonst klackert's  beim Einfedern.
Es reicht, wenn sie mit ca. einer Windung komplett anliegt, da sie meines Erachtens nur auf Druck, jedoch nicht auf Zug belastet wird.

Ich habe es halt einfach mal probiert, wenn ich das Innenleben bei dem Experiment gekillt hätte, hätte ich bei gocycle 
für nen Hunni eine neue Kartusche bestellt und gut, das Risiko hielt sich also in Grenzen 
(trotzdem bin ich natürlich froh, dass es geklappt hat).


----------



## Alex de Large (13. November 2009)

Ich sehe, dass Thema Absenkung ist immer noch aktuell 



Von einem User des Forums habe ich mir die auf den Fotos abgebildete Ventilabdeckung und Gabelabsenkung anfertigen lassen.

Der Umbau dauert 5 Minuten. Auf Druck hin löst der obere Teller die Absenk- bzw. Hebefunktion aus. Das Absenken funktioniert während der Fahrt problemlos. 

Eine Gewichtsersparnis ist mit dem Umbau nicht wirklich verbunden (Plaste ist halt unschlagbar leicht). Dafür schauts sehr nice aus.

























Ach ja, meine Absenkung funktioniert immer noch im Bereich von 11 bis 18 cm ))


----------



## ollo (27. November 2009)

so nach dem mir der zweite Hebel abgerochen ist und ich schon seit ewigzeiten nach einem ganz bestimmten Hebel suche, hat mir ein freundliches Vögelein mal folgenden Link zugespielt..........flacher, preiswerter und funktioniert genauso.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16803

was mir bei der Montage und Funktionsprüfung aufgefallen ist, das wenn der Hebel zu stark betätigt wird die Absenkung nicht so gut funktioniert (der "Schlitten" unter der Kappe wird wahrscheinlich zu weit nach vorne gezogen und dadurch der "knopf darunter nicht weit genug eingedrückt) , das könnte vielleicht auch der Grund sein das bei dem einen oder anderen die Absenkung nicht so effektiv ist......und das liegt nicht an dem neuen Hebel, sonder trat auch bei den anderen beiden Hebeln auf.

Betätigt man den "Knopf" unter der Kappe per Hand, lässt sich die Gabel weiter/ besser  Absenken.


gruß ollo

PS: Dank an Toschi für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rajo (7. Januar 2010)

@ alex, wo gibts denn diese Schalter für die Absenkung?


----------



## adrenalinmachin (11. Januar 2010)

So, habe mal Baumschubsers Umbau realisiert.
Funzt bestens.
Weil die Front nun sehr tief ist sackt das Heck an steilen Anstiegen viel weniger ein.
In der Ebene ist die Front aber zu tief, da fahre ich mit ca. 140mm -160mm.
Für das habe ich ja den Remotehebel. 

@baumschubser: tanxalot!

Dämpfung habe ich auch modifiziert.
Dämpfernadel ein bisschen gekürzt und 2,5er Motorex Öl rein.
Der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe ist nun viel grösser.
Einzig die Druckstufe ist mir noch viel zu weich, da kann man aber nicht viel machen. (ev. Durchlass verkleinern)
Mal schauen, was die RCA Dämpfung bringt, vieleicht kann man das ja nachrüsten..............


Noch was anderes habe ich festgestellt:  Ab ca. -5° C schliesst die Absenkung nicht mehr richtig und die Gabel senkt sich beim Runterfahren um ca. 30 -40mm ab.
Kann ich aber verkraften, meistens rausche ich bei diesen Verhältnissen nicht gerade wie Peaty den Berg runter 
Sobalds wärmer ist ists wieder OK.
Habt Ihr das auch schon gehabt?


----------



## juh (12. Januar 2010)

ich hab die absenkung ebenfall nach der baumschubser-anleitung erweitert 180 bis 115 mm. funktioniert bisher bestens!


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2010)

Wäre klasse wenn mal einer der erfolgreichen Umbauer, die nach der Baumschubser-Methode vorgegangen sind, sowas wie ne Umbauanleitung reinstellen könnte.

Ich war leider zu doof für den Umbau und habs bleiben lassen.

Bis hierher bin ich gekommen, hab dann aber die finger weggelassen:


----------



## MichiP (13. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn mal einer der erfolgreichen Umbauer, die nach der Baumschubser-Methode vorgegangen sind, sowas wie ne Umbauanleitung reinstellen könnte.
> 
> Ich war leider zu doof für den Umbau und habs bleiben lassen.
> 
> Bis hierher bin ich gekommen, hab dann aber die finger weggelassen:




Schließe mich da mal Bumble seinen Wunsch an.

gruß

Michele


----------



## adrenalinmachin (13. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn mal einer der erfolgreichen Umbauer, die nach der Baumschubser-Methode vorgegangen sind, sowas wie ne Umbauanleitung reinstellen könnte.



Da bist Du ja schon schön weit gekommen.
Das Federteil kannst du unten rausziehen, wenn Du oben die Kolbenstange ganz reindrückst.
Dann ist die Feder fast ganz draussen, nur noch unten ein bisschen ziehen und draussen ist sie.
Jetzt musst Du nur noch die Feder vom Ventil-Teil runter drehen.
Es geht recht streng, am Besten funzt es, wenn man das Endstück in den Schraubstock einspannt (mit Kunststoff/Gummiklemmbacken!!).
Gekürzt habe ich mit einem Seitenschneider, welchen ich mit den Klingen in den Schraubstock gespannt habe, damit ich auch die Kraft zum durchtrennen habe.
Wenn man dann die Feder gekürzt hat sind die übrig gebliebenen Windungen nicht mehr so eng, wie die abgeschnittenen.
Macht aber nix, wenn man sie wieder ca. 1 - 2 Windungen raufdreht hält es problemlos.
Ist ein bisschen ein Gefummel, musste auch drei vier mal ansetzen, bis isch den Dreh raus hatte.
Einfach drauf achten, dass es einigermassen gerade drauf ist.
Nachher wieder einbauen und fertig ist die Geschichte.

Nochmals: Es braucht viel Kraft, um die Feder runter zu drehen, Du kannst aber nichts zerstören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (13. Januar 2010)

Cool, vielen Dank adrenalinmachin 

Baut sich jemand von euch eine 180'er ins 301 MK8 und kürzt dann die Feder um abgesenkt tiefer runter zu kommen, bzw. bei Normaleinsatz so umd die 160 zu biken? Wie praktikabel wäre so eine Lösung?


----------



## NoMütze (13. Januar 2010)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Gekürzt habe ich mit einem Seitenschneider, welchen ich mit den Klingen in den Schraubstock gespannt habe, damit ich auch die Kraft zum durchtrennen habe.
> Wenn man dann die Feder gekürzt hat sind die übrig gebliebenen Windungen nicht mehr so eng, wie die abgeschnittenen.
> Macht aber nix, wenn man sie wieder ca. 1 - 2 Windungen raufdreht hält es problemlos.



Sorry, muß noch mal nachfragen, wie viele Windungen hast abgeschnitten?
Alle enggewickelten? oder anders gefragt wie viel CM von der Feder??

Danke


----------



## NoMütze (13. Januar 2010)

Ich wär ja dafür, daß @Bumble einen Foto-blog startet und uns an der 
originalen "Baumschubser-methode" (gibds scho ein Eintrag in Wiki?) teilhaben läßt...
Aber diesmal nicht die Finger weglassen...


----------



## juh (13. Januar 2010)

man kürzt die feder um die länge, die man an absenkung gewinnen will. das einzige problem: beim nervigen drauffummeln der feder auf die "halterungen" (einmal dieses metallteil, wo das ventil dran sitzt und auf der anderen seite ist ein plastikteil - auf dieser seite hab ich gekürzt) verliert man noch ein paar millimeter.


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2010)

Sobald ich mal Zeit habe, bzw. mir langweilig ist wird umgebaut und dann mach ich auch paar Bilder.

Das Einzige was mich noch etwas verunsichert:

Bei mir war ja Anfangs bei der 180`Durolux ne Absenkung bis 115mm möglich und das mit unveränderter Feder, was aber irgendwann nicht mehr ging und auch nix mit dem eingestellten Luftdruck zu tun hat, da hab ich alles mögliche durchprobiert.


----------



## MichiP (13. Januar 2010)

M202 schrieb:


> Cool, vielen Dank adrenalinmachin
> 
> Baut sich jemand von euch eine 180'er ins 301 MK8 und kürzt dann die Feder um abgesenkt tiefer runter zu kommen, bzw. bei Normaleinsatz so umd die 160 zu biken? Wie praktikabel wäre so eine Lösung?




Warum eine 180er kaufen um dann 160 zu fahren???


----------



## M202 (13. Januar 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Warum eine 180er kaufen um dann 160 zu fahren???



Hast schon recht, der einzige Grund wäre um auf ein paar extremeren HM runter 180mm zu haben und dafür das nervige ausjustieren auf ca. 160mm für 98% der Gesamtfahrleistung in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Ich habe aber *nicht* gesagt dass ich das vorhabe sondern ob jemand anderes daran denkt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Januar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Ich wär ja dafür, daß @Bumble einen Foto-blog startet und uns an der
> originalen "Baumschubser-methode" (gibds scho ein Eintrag in Wiki?) teilhaben läßt....



*ROFL*,

nicht übertreiben, Leute. Nicht, dass ich der Schuldige bin, wenn's doch nicht klappt.


----------



## NoMütze (13. Januar 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> *ROFL*,
> 
> nicht übertreiben, Leute. Nicht, dass ich der Schuldige bin, wenn's doch nicht klappt.



...dafür is es sowieso schon zu spät...

aber bitte für mich alteDeppen: was heißt ROFL ??


----------



## MichiP (13. Januar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> ...dafür is es sowieso schon zu spät...
> 
> aber bitte für mich alteDeppen: was heißt ROFL ??




Rofl (Rolling on the Floor laughing; dt.: Am Boden Rollen und lachen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Januar 2010)

@Nomütze:

Deine Signatur, Edgar Allan Poe oder Propaganda?


----------



## NoMütze (13. Januar 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> @Nomütze:
> 
> Deine Signatur, Edgar Allan Poe oder Propaganda?



Edgar Allan Poe...
Alan Parsons Project "Tales of Mystery and Imagination"


----------



## mhedder (3. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

hab mal eine technische Frage bzgl. der Absenkfunktion der Durolux:

Wenn ich die Beschreibung bzgl. der Modifikation nach der "Baumschubser-Methode" richtig deute, dann besteht die Federung im abgesenkten Zustand nur noch aus der Stahlfeder...? 

Was ist mit der Luftfederung? Wird diese durch ein dauerhaft geöffnetes Ventin im abgesenkten Zustand abgeschaltet?

Könnte mal bitte jemand für ich etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen...?


----------



## NoMütze (3. Februar 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab mal eine technische Frage bzgl. der Absenkfunktion der Durolux:
> 
> ...



reine Spekulation: denke das Absenkventil öffnet eine 2.Luftkammer (negativkammer) du verlagerst Gewicht nach vorn  und der Druck in beiden Kammer wird ausgeglichen und die Gabel senk sich ab. Die Feder dient dann wohl als Endanschlag zur Absenkung und ünterstützt dann möglicherweise? die Luftfederkammer, die jetzt weniger Volumen hat?? nichtsdestotrotz schließt du das Absenkventil aber wieder ...
Ich denke, die Feder wird dann zum Ausfahren in den hohen FW gebraucht, damit nicht nur das Eigengewicht des Unterbeins die Luft aus der Negativfeder zieht sondern eben Ünterstützung bekommt??

Und da stellt sich mir auch die Frage an die Umbauer, ob mit gekürzter Feder das Ausfahren immer no so fein geht oder ob mehr nachgeholfen werdn muß??

und falls ich an kompletten Blödsinn verzapf bitte nicht steinigen...nur vierteilen...


----------



## juh (3. Februar 2010)

das sollte soweit passen, wie dus beschrieben hast.
welche funktion die feder neben dem endanschlag der absenkung hat, hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt, kann aber durchaus sein, dass die das ausfahren der gabel unterstützen soll.
auf jeden fall ändert sich nach dem umbau nix am feder-, absenk- und ausfahrverhalten der gabel, sprich: alles bleibt gleich bis auf die absenkhöhe.


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Beschreibung bzgl. der Modifikation nach der "Baumschubser-Methode" richtig deute, dann besteht die Federung im abgesenkten Zustand nur noch aus der Stahlfeder...?



Kingt einleuchtend und sinnvoll wenn man sich das Innenleben so anschaut.

Wenn das so wie von dir vermutet wäre, versteh ich folgendes Phänomen aber absolut nicht:

Meine Durolux lies sich am Anfang problemlos bis auf 110mm absenken (teilweise musste man dazu ein paarmal nacheinander versuchen), mit der Zeit hat sich diese Absenkung dann bei 140mm eingependelt, mehr geht einfach nicht mehr, keine Chance.

Wenn die Geschichte nun mechanisch über die Feder begrenzt und vorgegeben ist, woher kommen dann die unterschiedlichen Absenktiefen.


----------



## NoMütze (3. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kingt einleuchtend und sinnvoll wenn man sich das Innenleben so anschaut.
> 
> Wenn das so wie von dir vermutet wäre, versteh ich folgendes Phänomen aber absolut nicht:
> 
> ...



deine war sich einfach CHI-techn. nicht im Klaren, ob sie eine 160er oder eine 180er Gabel sein wollte (würd wohl Qia sagen...)

nein im Ernst, dachte, vielleicht wäre ja eine 160er Feder verbaut?- kürzer??- mehr Absenkung????
das allerdings würde das Ende deiner Geschichte wiederum nicht erklären...


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> deine war sich einfach CHI-techn. nicht im Klaren, ob sie eine 160er oder eine 180er Gabel sein wollte (würd wohl Qia sagen...)



Das muss es sein, sie hielt sich Anfangs für ne poplige 160èr Gabel und seit sie weiss dass sie ne richtig coole 180èr ist (ich habs ihr nicht erzählt) zickt sie rum und weigert sich auf 160èr Niveau runterzutauchen. 

Kleines Mistding.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, die Feder ist so eine Art 'Lebensversicherung' für die Gabel.
Stellt euch vor, das Ding liesse sich auf sagen wir mal 3 cm absenken und ihr fahrt über ein Hindernis und die Gabel federt ein: *KLONK*, casting schlägt hart an der Gabelbrücke an. Anders als bei einer Marzocchi eta verhärtet die Durolux ja auch bei maximaler Absenkung nicht.
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, bei 10 cm Restfederweg sehe ich da allerdings noch kein Problem, zumal die Absenkung ja beim Bergauffahren genutzt wird und die Federung dann ja eh weniger arbeiten muss als beim Bergabfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

Also könnte man die Feder eigentlich sogar weg lassen und die Durolux schön leicht machen.


----------



## Qia (3. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also könnte man die Feder eigentlich sogar weg lassen und die Durolux schön leicht machen.



Nönö...die Feder drückt die Luft aus der zweiten Kammer zurück in die hauptkammer. Blos nix weglassen. Sonst ist Deine Gabel Chi-technisch beleidigt!


----------



## ollo (3. Februar 2010)

und bewirft dich obendrein mit ihren restlichen Innereien......und wird dann irgendwann zur Starrgabel umschulen ...ja, Du  mußt mal so eine Rennradgabel fragen was sie vorher war 

gruß ollo


----------



## mhedder (4. Februar 2010)

Okay, dann dient die Feder wohl dazu im abgesenkten Zustand die Federhärte zu erhöhen...? 

Wie NoMütze geschrieben hat, schließt sich das Ventil im abgesenkten Zustand wieder, so dass die Luftfederwirkung weiterhin vorhanden ist und zusätzlich greift die Federwirkung der Stahlfeder.

Wie sieht das im nicht abgesenkten Zustand aus? 
Liegt die Stahlfeder in einer separaten Kammer, die nicht zusammengedrückt wird, wenn die Gabel nicht abgesenkt ist, oder greift die Stahlfeder immer?


----------



## NoMütze (4. Februar 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> Okay, dann dient die Feder wohl dazu im abgesenkten Zustand die Federhärte zu erhöhen...?
> 
> Wie NoMütze geschrieben hat, schließt sich das Ventil im abgesenkten Zustand wieder, so dass die Luftfederwirkung weiterhin vorhanden ist und zusätzlich greift die Federwirkung der Stahlfeder.
> 
> ...



zur Feder: guggst du Post#215....Feder liegt in der selben Kammer wie die Hauptluftkammer...

zur Frage: einfacher Test, lass die Luft ab 
die Gabel taucht ein bis zur Feder (wie bei Absenkung), und federt nun über die Feder, allerdings wiesd bemerken wirst mit einer sehr schwachen Feder, d.h. im normalen Betrieb wirkt die Luft als Federmedium viel stärker, als die schwache Feder, und läßt diese einfach mal links liegen...

leider fand ich zur Suntour Luftkartusche no keine Explosionszeichnung,
also bin i nicht weit weg vom Orakel von Delphi, Kaffeesud oder Innereienleserei, Voodoo..etc...


----------



## mhedder (4. Februar 2010)

@NoMütze: Vielen Dank für die Info. 



NoMütze schrieb:


> ...
> zur Frage: einfacher Test, lass die Luft ab
> ...



Hätte ich sicherlich bereits gemacht, wenn ich eine Durolux hätte.  

Bin noch am vergleichen wobei im Moment die Durolux ganz klar die Nase vorn hat. Suche eine 180er Gabel, die sich auf ca. 120mm absenken lässt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (4. Februar 2010)

die feder ist meiner meinung ne negativfeder und hat nichts mit der federung zu tun, sondern begrenzt nur die absenkung. federelement ist luft. durch das absenken wird das volumen der luftkammer verkleinert. man sollte dadurch den gleichen druck haben, aber eben auf weniger volumen, die federungscharakteristik sollte in etwas gleichbleiben, also die gabel gleich ansprechen aber das luftvolumen wird früher komprimiert, die gabel progessiver. der mechanische anschlag bleibt ja der gleiche. durch das verkleinern des lufkammervolumens wird die federkennlinie etwas steiler, was ja für den niedrigen federweg gewünscht wird, die charakteristik bleibt aber ähnlich. beim ausfahren wird das volumen wieder vergößert.
komplett verstanden hab aber auchich das system nicht - ich war zu faul, die gabel um des verstehens willen komplett zu zerlegen. wenn also jemand genau weiß, wies funktioniert - nur her damit...


----------



## NoMütze (6. Februar 2010)

So...Umbau nach der "Baumschubser-Methode":





Die Teile kennen wir ja schon...







Feder läßt sich dann auch gaaanz rausziehen..




...so, Inbus zeigt die Position des Kolben im Inneren bei 26,5cm
...Feder Oberkannte 22,5cm...ergo 4cm Absenkung..




ab jetzt wurds grauslich... die Ventilkappe hat nämlich ein Gewinde für die Feder und ich habs nicht gschafft sie runter zu schrauben...




dann halt mit reichlich Augen zu und durch...




geschafft...Feder wieder halbwegs grade raufdrehen... und
siehe da .... 6cm Absenkung...theoretisch...




und praktisch...







so, und jetzt gibds Kaffee mit Kuchen...


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2010)

hätte sich der obere Teil der Feder der in der Plastikhülse steckt kürzen lassen oder bekommt man die Feder dort nicht raus, ansonsten sehr interessant 

gruß ollo


----------



## NoMütze (6. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> hätte sich der obere Teil der Feder der in der Plastikhülse steckt kürzen lassen oder bekommt man die Feder dort nicht raus, ansonsten sehr interessant
> 
> gruß ollo



gute Frage, die weiße Hülse läßt sich einfach hin/her schieben und man hat den gleichen Zugang wie unten...
Habs nur zuerst beim Ventil probiert, mit dem Ergebnis, daß ich die Feder beim Versuch sie runterzudrehen glei mal verbogen hab und damit meinen Abschnittpunkt quasi selbst definiert hab...dacht schon ich müßt bei GoCycle glei mal eine neue Kartusche bestellen, aber die Ventilabschlußeinheit ist robuster als erwartet 
raufdrehen ging mit der einen Windung leicht, allerdings wars mühsam, die Feder dann halbwegs "einzumitten"...
hab auch die Kartusche innen etwas entfettet (dacht schon, da käm so ein schmieriges Alienbaby raus ) und einen Schuß Schmieröl reingeträufelt...


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2010)

Ah Ok....unten wie oben das gleich "Problem" also mit der Feder.

Danke !

gruß ollo


----------



## NoMütze (6. Februar 2010)

so ... noch Fotos...







weiß nur nicht, obs am Plastikkopf auch ein Gewinde gibt oder obs nur gesteckt ist...


----------



## MichiP (6. Februar 2010)

Danke für Deine Mühe........


----------



## NoMütze (6. Februar 2010)

Noch etwas zur Absenkung:
So wie ichs jetzt verstanden hab, definiert sich der Absenkbereich einzig durch das Luftvolumen zwischen Kolbenunterseite und Plastikfederabdeckungoberseite...sprich im Original ~4cm*3,5cm Volumen, die in die "Negativkammer" fließen können...da hilft auch noch mehr Druck auf die Feder/Gabel nix, weil der Plastikdeckel samt O-ring die Luftkammer abschließt und somit kein zusätzliches Volumen überströmen kann...

@Bumble...das bringt mich jetzt auf die Idee, daß bei dir möglicherweise der Dichtring am Plastikteil manchmal (verkantet/beschädigt/etc..) undicht war, und es deshalb ermöglichte, aufgrund des zusätzlichen Luftvolumens, die 180er Gabel weiter als 140mm abzusenken...

Die Feder selbst kann dann aber, wie ich zerst vermutet hätt, nicht dazu beitragen, die Gabel beim Ausfahren wieder zu unterstützen... des geht sich nicht aus und macht die Luft wohl allein...

Und jetzt genügts...
demnächst kommt die Dämpferkartusche dran,... Ölwechsel/stand..


----------



## Lukas1991 (18. April 2010)

Hallo durolux fahrer
ich möchte meine 2008er Durolux auf stahlfeder Umbauen.
Dazu nem ich mir eine feder aus der rock shox domain U-turn 115-160 mm
Die Rock shox domain hat 35 mm standrohre, genau wie die Durolux.
ich denke dann kann man sie auch in das Gewinde der Gabel hineinschrauben, ich denke das müsste das selbe sein.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## NoMütze (18. April 2010)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Hallo durolux fahrer
> ich möchte meine 2008er Durolux auf stahlfeder Umbauen.
> Dazu nem ich mir eine feder aus der rock shox domain U-turn 115-160 mm
> Die Rock shox domain hat 35 mm standrohre, genau wie die Durolux.
> ...



 erstmal kenn i mi damit nicht so aus,
aber wenn du vorhast, nur mal den "Deckel" aufzumachen und eine Feder reinzuschmeissen wirds wohl in die Hose gehn...
und wenn du die Abschlußkappe mit dem Ventilkopf meinst auf die du die Feder raufschrauben willst...die ist der Abschluß der Luftkartusche welche ihrerseits wieder ins Standrohr kommt und damit denk ich eher zu schmal...
Schau dir mal die Duro an...Casting is wohl das gleiche , aber der Aufbau im Innern scho ziemlich gaaanz anders...
aber vielleicht hast du da ja scho mehr ausprobiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (18. April 2010)

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...8dd160e1/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2595

im Pdf sind die exploded views...


----------



## Lukas1991 (18. April 2010)

Also nach meinen berechnungen müsste es funktionieren,
fals nicht hab ich auch keinen großen verlust gemacht, die feder kostet nicht die Welt


----------

